# Galatioto in arrivo a Milano per seguire la cessione del Milan



## admin (11 Giugno 2016)

*ANSA: Lunedì vertice tra advisor dei cinesi e manager Fininvest per dare un'accellerata alla stesura dell'accordo per l'acquisto del 70% del Milan, ferma restando comunque la proroga al 30 giugno concordata per l'operazione che subirà Berlusconi.
Confermato l'arrivo di Galatioto e di un suo collaboratore da New York.
Galatioto e Gancikoff dunque incontreranno i manager di Fininvest, Cannatelli, Pellegrino e Franzosi.**



Ultimissime by Campopiano: Salvatore Galatioto, l'advisor che sta curando la cessione del Milan per i cinesi, arriverà lunedì a Milano per seguire in prima persona le ultime fasi della trattativa. Con lui anche Gancikoff. Questo è un chiaro segnale che stiamo vivendo un momento decisivo dell'affare. 
La proroga dell'esclusiva concordata tra i cinesi e Fininvest si spiega indue ragioni: dare tempo al fondo di ultimare le operazioni finanziarie in Oriente e dall'altro, consentire a Berlusconi di dare serenamente il placet alla stesura definitiva del contratto che segnerà il passaggio del 70% del Milan in mano ai cinesi.

Resta ancora il mistero sui nomi coinvolti (Evergrande è con Jack Ma tra i soci finanziatori è confermato, mentre Robin Li e Kweichow Moutai sembrano più di un’ipotesi. Quello che appare certo è che comunque i cinesi si sono riuniti in un fondo che garantirà una liquidità pari ad 1,5 miliardi (tre volte il valore del Milan) ed ha messo a punto un piano di investimenti pluriennale di circa 300M a stagione.
In queste ore il fondo sta ultimando un passaggio fondamentale: l'acquisizione di una società veicolo che a sua volta acquisterà il Milan (sul modello M.United) e che a sua volta sarà quotata nella borsa di Honk Kong (ancora sconosciuti i tempi della quotazione, ndr).

Per quanto riguarda il mercato, come detto tutto rimarrà bloccato fino al termine della esclusiva. Ci sono state diversità di vedute sugli ultimi rinnovi, malgrado poi siano stati concordati. Le parti, comunque, hanno vedute convergenti su Pellegrini, il cui viaggio a Milano non risulta. Ma un contatto c'è stato.*




Ultimissime news da Campopiano. Secondo quanto riportato dal giornalista del Corriere dello Sport, Sal Galatioto arriverà a Milano lunedì 13 giugno 2016 per seguire in prima persona l'esclusiva con Fininvest e la cessione del Milan alla cordata cinese.

Si continua dalla notizia della proroga al 30 giugno. Da 

QUI -) http://www.milanworld.net/milan-cina-slitta-tutto-al-30-giugno-ce-la-proroga-vt37491.htmlSeguiranno aggiornamenti.


----------



## admin (11 Giugno 2016)

up


----------



## ildemone85 (11 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultimissime news da Campopiano. Secondo quanto riportato dal giornalista del Corriere dello Sport, Sal Galatioto arriverà a Milano lunedì 13 giugno 2016 per seguire in prima persona l'esclusiva con Fininvest e la cessione del Milan alla cordata cinese.
> 
> Si continua dalla notizia della proroga al 30 giugno. Da
> 
> QUI -) http://www.milanworld.net/milan-cina-slitta-tutto-al-30-giugno-ce-la-proroga-vt37491.htmlSeguiranno aggiornamenti.



cmq mi sono fatto un'idea, se tutta sta m.....a finisce in senso positivo, non si arriverà al 70% subito, ma 50% di quote il primo anno e poi nei prox 2 anni, aumento di quote per i presunti cinesi


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (11 Giugno 2016)

Ma la storia della proroga?
Cioè se dovesse arrivare Galatioto in persona a trattare con Fininvest, la proroga non avrebbe alcun senso o sbaglio?


----------



## Underhill84 (11 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultimissime news da Campopiano. Secondo quanto riportato dal giornalista del Corriere dello Sport, Sal Galatioto arriverà a Milano lunedì 13 giugno 2016 per seguire in prima persona l'esclusiva con Fininvest e la cessione del Milan alla cordata cinese.
> 
> Si continua dalla notizia della proroga al 30 giugno. Da
> 
> QUI -) http://www.milanworld.net/milan-cina-slitta-tutto-al-30-giugno-ce-la-proroga-vt37491.htmlSeguiranno aggiornamenti.



Vai Sal!!! Stacca la spina


----------



## mandraghe (11 Giugno 2016)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Ma la storia della proroga?
> Cioè se dovesse arrivare Galatioto in persona a trattare con Fininvest, la proroga non avrebbe alcun senso o sbaglio?



Le cose son due:

O Galatioto arriva perché la trattativa sta deragliando.

Oppure arriva per chiudere: ed in questo caso ci sarebbe un'accellerazione.


----------



## admin (11 Giugno 2016)

Era ora.

Questa storia deve finire. In un senso o nell'altro.


----------



## pablog1585 (11 Giugno 2016)

mi sta andando in pappa il cervello.


----------



## ildemone85 (11 Giugno 2016)

sarebbe pure il caso di vedere i presunti cinesi sbarcare, perchè hanno stancato, se vogliono il milan devono parlare faccia a faccia col moribondo di arcore dato che quest'ultimo è fissato su sta cosa


----------



## Sotiris (11 Giugno 2016)

tutti, o comunque la maggior parte di noi ottimisti, ha sempre sottolineato l'importanza di un nome come Galatioto nelle trattative per la cessione.
ora, più che mai, non credo venga a Milano per perderci la faccia e farsi dire "no".

forza Sal!!!!


----------



## goleador 70 (11 Giugno 2016)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> tutti, o comunque la maggior parte di noi ottimisti, ha sempre sottolineato l'importanza di un nome come Galatioto nelle trattative per la cessione.
> ora, più che mai, non credo venga a Milano per perderci la faccia e farsi dire "no".
> 
> forza Sal!!!!



Giusto 
Penso che questo conferma che non possa essere ancora una volta un teatrino


----------



## Coripra (11 Giugno 2016)

ildemone85 ha scritto:


> cmq mi sono fatto un'idea, se tutta sta m.....a finisce in senso positivo, non si arriverà al 70% subito, ma 50% di quote il primo anno e poi nei prox 2 anni, aumento di quote per i presunti cinesi



su che base?
sensazioni?
I cinesi secondo te vengono qui e prendono il 50%??? Nessuno acquisterebbe il 50% e nessuno venderebbe mai il 50% di una società, seppure con l'impegno di vendere altre quote in un secondo momento: vorrebbe dire la probabile paralisi gestionale della società stessa.


----------



## IronJaguar (11 Giugno 2016)

Bene così!  

In un senso o nell'altro ci sarà più chiarezza.


----------



## Coripra (11 Giugno 2016)

ildemone85 ha scritto:


> sarebbe pure il caso di vedere i presunti cinesi sbarcare, perchè hanno stancato, se vogliono il milan devono parlare faccia a faccia col moribondo di arcore dato che quest'ultimo è fissato su sta cosa



vabbè dai, mi metto d'accordo con il negoziante sotto casa, tira su una decina di parenti e facciamo noi il teatrino.
Cuntent, Carugati?? (chi è vecchio come me si ricorderà del buon Bramieri)


----------



## Super_Lollo (11 Giugno 2016)

Ci siamo ragazzi , allacciate le cinture che iniziamo la manovra di atterraggio .
Capitano Sal e l'equipaggio della China Airline vi ringrazia per questi 30anni di splendido volo e vi augura un altrettanto buon viaggio verso oriente .


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (11 Giugno 2016)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> tutti, o comunque la maggior parte di noi ottimisti, ha sempre sottolineato l'importanza di un nome come Galatioto nelle trattative per la cessione.
> ora, più che mai, non credo venga a Milano per perderci la faccia e farsi dire "no".
> 
> forza Sal!!!!


È impossibile che Galatioto e i cinesi non abbiano parlato con Berlusconi. Che voglio dire con questo? Credo che Galatioto stesso abbia fatto presente a Berlusconi che lui non ha alcuna intenzione di fare una brutta figura con questa trattativa e che quindi Berlusconi avrebbe dovuto prendere una decisioni in tempi ragionevoli per permettergli di tirarsi indietro. Ora, se l'americano è sbarcato a Milano, penso si sia giunti al punti di non ritorno per la trattativa. 
La butto lì, è una congettura, non ho alcuna prova per quello che dico, però presumo che Galatioto e cinesi non stiano e non vogliano stare alla mercé del nano, quindi, se si è arrivati a questo punto, la trattativa, allora, avrà un esito positivo.


----------



## ildemone85 (11 Giugno 2016)

voi avete in fiducia in sal, ma non avete fatto i conti col clown di arcore, cmq per il 50% delle quote è solo una mia sensazione, non escludo una sorta di compromesso, alla fine converrebbe a tutti


----------



## martinmilan (11 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultimissime news da Campopiano. Secondo quanto riportato dal giornalista del Corriere dello Sport, Sal Galatioto arriverà a Milano lunedì 13 giugno 2016 per seguire in prima persona l'esclusiva con Fininvest e la cessione del Milan alla cordata cinese.
> 
> Si continua dalla notizia della proroga al 30 giugno. Da
> 
> QUI -) http://www.milanworld.net/milan-cina-slitta-tutto-al-30-giugno-ce-la-proroga-vt37491.htmlSeguiranno aggiornamenti.


Il 13 è la data indicata da molte parti come firma dell'accordo...la proroga invece può essere solo lo slittamento della conferenza e annuncio ufficiale.


----------



## ScArsenal83 (11 Giugno 2016)

Veni...vidi....vici (bona spe)


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (11 Giugno 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Il 13 è la data indicata da molte parti come firma dell'accordo...la proroga invece può essere solo lo slittamento della conferenza e annuncio ufficiale.


Non è un'ipotesi da scartare. Si firma lunedì, ma Berlusconi fa slittare alla sua completa guarigione l'annuncio, perché non ha certamente intenzione di fare in ospedale questo passaggio epocale, lui che è un animale da palcoscenico.


----------



## martinmilan (11 Giugno 2016)

Coripra ha scritto:


> vabbè dai, mi metto d'accordo con il negoziante sotto casa, tira su una decina di parenti e facciamo noi il teatrino.
> Cuntent, Carugati?? (chi è vecchio come me si ricorderà del buon Bramieri)



me lo ricordo bene io che ho 30 anni un grande!!


----------



## Toby rosso nero (11 Giugno 2016)

Forse vuole intervenire personalmente perchè sta cominciando a sentire puzza di bruciato dopo le indiscrezioni del Corriere (e non solo il Corriere).

Tifiamo per lui.


----------



## Fabius.85 (11 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultimissime news da Campopiano. Secondo quanto riportato dal giornalista del Corriere dello Sport, Sal Galatioto arriverà a Milano lunedì 13 giugno 2016 per seguire in prima persona l'esclusiva con Fininvest e la cessione del Milan alla cordata cinese.
> 
> Si continua dalla notizia della proroga al 30 giugno. Da
> 
> QUI -) http://www.milanworld.net/milan-cina-slitta-tutto-al-30-giugno-ce-la-proroga-vt37491.htmlSeguiranno aggiornamenti.



Mi sembra un'ottima notizia. Comunque secondo me la data da cerchiare in rosso sul calendario è sempre il 19 giugno data dei ballottaggi, a prescindere da slittamenti vari. Subito dopo quel giorno ne sapremo di più, in un senso o nell'altro altro.


----------



## Kaw (11 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultimissime news da Campopiano. Secondo quanto riportato dal giornalista del Corriere dello Sport, Sal Galatioto arriverà a Milano lunedì 13 giugno 2016 per seguire in prima persona l'esclusiva con Fininvest e la cessione del Milan alla cordata cinese.
> 
> Si continua dalla notizia della proroga al 30 giugno. Da
> 
> QUI -) http://www.milanworld.net/milan-cina-slitta-tutto-al-30-giugno-ce-la-proroga-vt37491.htmlSeguiranno aggiornamenti.


E' proprio il caso di dirlo, Better Call Sal 

Se viene è per 2 motivi secondo me, c'è bisogno dell'accelerata decisiva, oppure siamo nei casini e viene per cercare di sbrogliare la matassa.
Immagino che settimana prossima ne sapremo di più, ma la cosa se si sbloccherà sarà dopo l'operazione al cuore.


----------



## centopercento (11 Giugno 2016)

Brutto segno, probabilmente vuole fare un ultimo disperato tentativo per salvare la trattativa, speriamo bene. D'altra parte se venisse per chiudere lo si saprebbe non avrebbe senso tenerlo segreto a quel punto


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (11 Giugno 2016)

Campopiano ha appena scritto il suo articolo.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (11 Giugno 2016)

*Ultimissime by Campopiano: Salvatore Galatioto, l'advisor che sta curando la cessione del Milan per i cinesi, arriverà lunedì a Milano per seguire in prima persona le ultime fasi della trattativa. Con lui anche Gancikoff. Questo è un chiaro segnale che stiamo vivendo un momento decisivo dell'affare. 
La proroga dell'esclusiva concordata tra i cinesi e Fininvest si spiega in due ragioni: dare tempo al fondo di ultimare le operazioni finanziarie in Oriente e dall'altro, consentire a Berlusconi di dare serenamente il placet alla stesura definitiva del contratto che segnerà il passaggio del 70% del Milan in mano ai cinesi.

Resta ancora il mistero sui nomi coinvolti (Evergrande è con Jack Ma tra i soci finanziatori è confermato, mentre Robin Li e Kweichow Moutai sembrano più di un’ipotesi. Quello che appare certo è che comunque i cinesi si sono riuniti in un fondo che garantirà una liquidità pari ad 1,5 miliardi (tre volte il valore del Milan) ed ha messo a punto un piano di investimenti pluriennale di circa 300M a stagione.
In queste ore il fondo sta ultimando un passaggio fondamentale: l'acquisizione di una società veicolo che a sua volta acquisterà il Milan (sul modello M.United) e che a sua volta sarà quotata nella borsa di Honk Kong (ancora sconosciuti i tempi della quotazione, ndr).

Per quanto riguarda il mercato, come detto tutto rimarrà bloccato fino al termine della esclusiva. Ci sono state diversità di vedute sugli ultimi rinnovi, malgrado poi siano stati concordati. Le parti, comunque, hanno vedute convergenti su Pellegrini, il cui viaggio a Milano non risulta. Ma un contatto c'è stato.*


----------



## Casnop (11 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultimissime news da Campopiano. Secondo quanto riportato dal giornalista del Corriere dello Sport, Sal Galatioto arriverà a Milano lunedì 13 giugno 2016 per seguire in prima persona l'esclusiva con Fininvest e la cessione del Milan alla cordata cinese.
> 
> Si continua dalla notizia della proroga al 30 giugno. Da
> 
> QUI -) http://www.milanworld.net/milan-cina-slitta-tutto-al-30-giugno-ce-la-proroga-vt37491.htmlSeguiranno aggiornamenti.


Disse una volta Costantino Rozzi, leggendario compianto presidente dell'Ascoli Calcio, affettuosamente soprannominato "Bacino d'Utenza" a seguito di certe comparsate nel Processo del Lunedì di o Biscardi, riguardo alle trattive di mercato: "Io le persone preferisco guardarcele di persona, per capire se ci hanno la faccia dietro il naso lungo che gli spunta dalla cornetta del telefono". Ben detto, presidente. Galatioto ha una reputazione clamorosa, ed uno stato di servizio pressoché immacolato, e non vuole rovinarselo, unitamente all'affare dei suoi clienti ed a decine di milioni di euro di parcelle, sol perché le cose si perdono nella traduzione intercontinentale. Viene per accelerare e chiudere, c'è una stagione da preparare che rischia di mandare all'aria la prima tranche di investimenti perché la pioggia stranamente a Milano non cade dall'alto verso il basso. Valigia e buone idee, Big Sal, e non dimenticare check-in in aeroporto ed un piatto di cassatelle trapanesi vegan belle calde per Silvio, appena lo vedi in ospedale.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (11 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Ultimissime by Campopiano: Salvatore Galatioto, l'advisor che sta curando la cessione del Milan per i cinesi, arriverà lunedì a Milano per seguire in prima persona le ultime fasi della trattativa. Con lui anche Gancikoff. Questo è un chiaro segnale che stiamo vivendo un momento decisivo dell'affare.
> La proroga dell'esclusiva concordata tra i cinesi e Fininvest si spiega in due ragioni: dare tempo al fondo di ultimare le operazioni finanziarie in Oriente e dall'altro, consentire a Berlusconi di dare serenamente il placet alla stesura definitiva del contratto che segnerà il passaggio del 70% del Milan in mano ai cinesi.
> 
> Resta ancora il mister sui nomi coinvolti (Evergrande è con Jack Ma tra i soci finanziatori è confermato, mentre Robin Li e Kweichow Moutai sembrano più di un’ipotesi. Quello che appare certo è che comunque i cinesi si sono riuniti in un fondo che garantirà una liquidità pari ad 1,5 miliardi (tre volte il valore del Milan) ed ha messo a punto un piano di investimenti pluriennale di circa 300M a stagione.
> ...



_"Better Call Sal"_


----------



## Sotiris (11 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Ultimissime by Campopiano: Salvatore Galatioto, l'advisor che sta curando la cessione del Milan per i cinesi, arriverà lunedì a Milano per seguire in prima persona le ultime fasi della trattativa. Con lui anche Gancikoff. Questo è un chiaro segnale che stiamo vivendo un momento decisivo dell'affare.
> La proroga dell'esclusiva concordata tra i cinesi e Fininvest si spiega in due ragioni: dare tempo al fondo di ultimare le operazioni finanziarie in Oriente e dall'altro, consentire a Berlusconi di dare serenamente il placet alla stesura definitiva del contratto che segnerà il passaggio del 70% del Milan in mano ai cinesi.
> 
> Resta ancora il mister sui nomi coinvolti (Evergrande è con Jack Ma tra i soci finanziatori è confermato, mentre Robin Li e Kweichow Moutai sembrano più di un’ipotesi. Quello che appare certo è che comunque i cinesi si sono riuniti in un fondo che garantirà una liquidità pari ad 1,5 miliardi (tre volte il valore del Milan) ed ha messo a punto un piano di investimenti pluriennale di circa 300M a stagione.
> ...



Perfetto.


----------



## Kaw (11 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Ultimissime by Campopiano: Salvatore Galatioto, l'advisor che sta curando la cessione del Milan per i cinesi, arriverà lunedì a Milano per seguire in prima persona le ultime fasi della trattativa. Con lui anche Gancikoff. Questo è un chiaro segnale che stiamo vivendo un momento decisivo dell'affare.
> La proroga dell'esclusiva concordata tra i cinesi e Fininvest si spiega in due ragioni: dare tempo al fondo di ultimare le operazioni finanziarie in Oriente e dall'altro, consentire a Berlusconi di dare serenamente il placet alla stesura definitiva del contratto che segnerà il passaggio del 70% del Milan in mano ai cinesi.
> 
> Resta ancora il mister sui nomi coinvolti (Evergrande è con Jack Ma tra i soci finanziatori è confermato, mentre Robin Li e Kweichow Moutai sembrano più di un’ipotesi. Quello che appare certo è che comunque i cinesi si sono riuniti in un fondo che garantirà una liquidità pari ad 1,5 miliardi (tre volte il valore del Milan) ed ha messo a punto un piano di investimenti pluriennale di circa 300M a stagione.
> ...


Le montagne russe stiamo vivendo, un giorno in Paradiso, l'altro all'Inferno...
Spero sempre si possa chiudere prima del 30, perchè venti giorni così non li reggo.


----------



## goleador 70 (11 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Ultimissime by Campopiano: Salvatore Galatioto, l'advisor che sta curando la cessione del Milan per i cinesi, arriverà lunedì a Milano per seguire in prima persona le ultime fasi della trattativa. Con lui anche Gancikoff. Questo è un chiaro segnale che stiamo vivendo un momento decisivo dell'affare.
> La proroga dell'esclusiva concordata tra i cinesi e Fininvest si spiega in due ragioni: dare tempo al fondo di ultimare le operazioni finanziarie in Oriente e dall'altro, consentire a Berlusconi di dare serenamente il placet alla stesura definitiva del contratto che segnerà il passaggio del 70% del Milan in mano ai cinesi.
> 
> Resta ancora il mister sui nomi coinvolti (Evergrande è con Jack Ma tra i soci finanziatori è confermato, mentre Robin Li e Kweichow Moutai sembrano più di un’ipotesi. Quello che appare certo è che comunque i cinesi si sono riuniti in un fondo che garantirà una liquidità pari ad 1,5 miliardi (tre volte il valore del Milan) ed ha messo a punto un piano di investimenti pluriennale di circa 300M a stagione.
> ...



Ci siamo ragazzi


----------



## ps18ps (11 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Ultimissime by Campopiano: Salvatore Galatioto, l'advisor che sta curando la cessione del Milan per i cinesi, arriverà lunedì a Milano per seguire in prima persona le ultime fasi della trattativa. Con lui anche Gancikoff. Questo è un chiaro segnale che stiamo vivendo un momento decisivo dell'affare.
> La proroga dell'esclusiva concordata tra i cinesi e Fininvest si spiega in due ragioni: dare tempo al fondo di ultimare le operazioni finanziarie in Oriente e dall'altro, consentire a Berlusconi di dare serenamente il placet alla stesura definitiva del contratto che segnerà il passaggio del 70% del Milan in mano ai cinesi.
> 
> Resta ancora il mister sui nomi coinvolti (Evergrande è con Jack Ma tra i soci finanziatori è confermato, mentre Robin Li e Kweichow Moutai sembrano più di un’ipotesi. Quello che appare certo è che comunque i cinesi si sono riuniti in un fondo che garantirà una liquidità pari ad 1,5 miliardi (tre volte il valore del Milan) ed ha messo a punto un piano di investimenti pluriennale di circa 300M a stagione.
> ...



Dai dai che la meta è vicina!!!


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (11 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Ultimissime by Campopiano: Salvatore Galatioto, l'advisor che sta curando la cessione del Milan per i cinesi, arriverà lunedì a Milano per seguire in prima persona le ultime fasi della trattativa. Con lui anche Gancikoff. Questo è un chiaro segnale che stiamo vivendo un momento decisivo dell'affare.
> La proroga dell'esclusiva concordata tra i cinesi e Fininvest si spiega in due ragioni: dare tempo al fondo di ultimare le operazioni finanziarie in Oriente e dall'altro, consentire a Berlusconi di dare serenamente il placet alla stesura definitiva del contratto che segnerà il passaggio del 70% del Milan in mano ai cinesi.
> 
> Resta ancora il mister sui nomi coinvolti (Evergrande è con Jack Ma tra i soci finanziatori è confermato, mentre Robin Li e Kweichow Moutai sembrano più di un’ipotesi. Quello che appare certo è che comunque i cinesi si sono riuniti in un fondo che garantirà una liquidità pari ad 1,5 miliardi (tre volte il valore del Milan) ed ha messo a punto un piano di investimenti pluriennale di circa 300M a stagione.
> ...


Solo ed esclusivamente fatti riporta Campopiano, poi arriva Di Stefano e parla di gelo. Per questo andiamo dietro a Campopiano, non perché vogliamo sentirci dire soltanto le notizie buone. 
Comunque la proroga è comprensibile, non solo perché Berlusconi si è dovuto ricoverare, ma perché i cinesi hanno bisogno di tempi burocratici per il fondo, la società veicolo e la quotazione in borsa.


----------



## Dumbaghi (11 Giugno 2016)

Eh no! Bisogna ascoltare skyh!1!!!1!


----------



## Casnop (11 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Ultimissime by Campopiano: Salvatore Galatioto, l'advisor che sta curando la cessione del Milan per i cinesi, arriverà lunedì a Milano per seguire in prima persona le ultime fasi della trattativa. Con lui anche Gancikoff. Questo è un chiaro segnale che stiamo vivendo un momento decisivo dell'affare.
> La proroga dell'esclusiva concordata tra i cinesi e Fininvest si spiega in due ragioni: dare tempo al fondo di ultimare le operazioni finanziarie in Oriente e dall'altro, consentire a Berlusconi di dare serenamente il placet alla stesura definitiva del contratto che segnerà il passaggio del 70% del Milan in mano ai cinesi.
> 
> Resta ancora il mister sui nomi coinvolti (Evergrande è con Jack Ma tra i soci finanziatori è confermato, mentre Robin Li e Kweichow Moutai sembrano più di un’ipotesi. Quello che appare certo è che comunque i cinesi si sono riuniti in un fondo che garantirà una liquidità pari ad 1,5 miliardi (tre volte il valore del Milan) ed ha messo a punto un piano di investimenti pluriennale di circa 300M a stagione.
> ...


Liscio come l'olio, Felice. Campopiano scivola via che è una bellezza, gli altri annaspano e ci affogano dentro. Poco male, fornello acceso e la paranza è pronta.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (11 Giugno 2016)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Eh no! Bisogna ascoltare skyh!1!!!1!


_Berlusconi non è più convinto, ci sta ripensando cit. 
Gelo fra Berlusconi e i cinesi, che piangono dopo la battuta sui mangiabambini cit. 
Berlusconi vuole lasciare la politica per dedicarsi al Milan cit. 
Giampaolo e Brocchi piacciono ai cinesi cit._

Servi vili e schifosi.


----------



## ps18ps (11 Giugno 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Solo ed esclusivamente fatti riporta Campopiano, poi arriva Di Stefano e parla di gelo. Per questo andiamo dietro a Campopiano, non perché vogliamo sentirci dire soltanto le notizie buone.
> Comunque la proroga è comprensibile, non solo perché Berlusconi si è dovuto ricoverare, ma perché i cinesi hanno bisogno di tempi burocratici per il fondo, la società veicolo e la quotazione in borsa.



Credo che la quotazione avverrà in seguito. Prima si chiuderà l'acquisizione del Milan.


----------



## Sotiris (11 Giugno 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> _Berlusconi non è più convinto, ci sta ripensando cit.
> Gelo fra Berlusconi e i cinesi, che piangono dopo la battuta sui mangiabambini cit.
> Berlusconi vuole lasciare la politica per dedicarsi al Milan cit.
> Giampaolo e Brocchi piacciono ai cinesi cit._
> ...



poi alla fine di questa storia, dovremo fare una bella classifica aggiornata dei credibili, ogni giorno sta insegnando che il vero giornalismo di scoop forse si trova ancora in qualche angolo di carta stampata che non ha la giusta visibilità mentre le emittenti che molti di noi pagano (in primis Sky) sembrano troppo preoccupate di fare propaganda, a seconda del partito o della moda del momento, piuttosto che informazione.


----------



## wfiesso (11 Giugno 2016)

non so cosa pensare, ammetto che stavolta non ho la minima idea di cosa significhi la sua presenza a Milano, o si chiude, o le difficoltà sono tali da dover smobilitare Sal in persona... per fortuna pare essere una svolta, in un senso o nell'altro


----------



## mandraghe (11 Giugno 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> _Berlusconi non è più convinto, ci sta ripensando cit.
> Gelo fra Berlusconi e i cinesi, che piangono dopo la battuta sui mangiabambini cit.
> Berlusconi vuole lasciare la politica per dedicarsi al Milan cit.
> Giampaolo e Brocchi piacciono ai cinesi cit._
> ...




Hai dimenticato l'ormai celebre "flitra pessimismo" detto da Di Stefano pochi istanti prima che il CDA Fininvest concedesse l'esclusiva, i caressiani di SKY si confermano vieppiù dei ridicoli giornalai


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (11 Giugno 2016)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> poi alla fine di questa storia, dovremo fare una bella classifica aggiornata dei credibili, ogni giorno sta insegnando che il vero giornalismo di scoop forse si trova ancora in qualche angolo di carta stampata che non ha la giusta visibilità mentre le emittenti che molti di noi pagano (in primis Sky) sembrano troppo preoccupate di fare propaganda, a seconda del partito o della moda del momento, piuttosto che informazione.


Sky deve pregare tutti i santi che la cessione non vada in porto, perché ne uscirebbe distrutta da questa storia. Io già odio con tutto il cuore Di Stefano, perché è andato a fare terrorismo psicologico contro di noi, mentendo e sapendo di mentire. Di Stefano peggio dei vari Pellegatti e Fedele, che, paradossalmente, hanno aperto anche loro, più di una volta, alla cessione.


----------



## TheZio (11 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Ultimissime by Campopiano: Salvatore Galatioto, l'advisor che sta curando la cessione del Milan per i cinesi, arriverà lunedì a Milano per seguire in prima persona le ultime fasi della trattativa. Con lui anche Gancikoff. Questo è un chiaro segnale che stiamo vivendo un momento decisivo dell'affare.
> La proroga dell'esclusiva concordata tra i cinesi e Fininvest si spiega in due ragioni: dare tempo al fondo di ultimare le operazioni finanziarie in Oriente e dall'altro, consentire a Berlusconi di dare serenamente il placet alla stesura definitiva del contratto che segnerà il passaggio del 70% del Milan in mano ai cinesi.
> 
> Resta ancora il mistero sui nomi coinvolti (Evergrande è con Jack Ma tra i soci finanziatori è confermato, mentre Robin Li e Kweichow Moutai sembrano più di un’ipotesi. Quello che appare certo è che comunque i cinesi si sono riuniti in un fondo che garantirà una liquidità pari ad 1,5 miliardi (tre volte il valore del Milan) ed ha messo a punto un piano di investimenti pluriennale di circa 300M a stagione.
> ...



Oh caro Sal, semmai tu mi legga: REGALACI STO BENEDETTO SOGNO!


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (11 Giugno 2016)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Hai dimenticato l'ormai celebre "flitra pessimismo" detto da* Di Stefano* pochi istanti prima che il CDA Fininvest concedesse l'esclusiva, i caressiani di SKY si confermano vieppiù dei ridicoli giornalai


Sempre lui, il vermetto.


----------



## TheZio (11 Giugno 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Sky deve pregare tutti i santi che la cessione non vada in porto, perché ne uscirebbe distrutta da questa storia. Io già odio con tutto il cuore Di Stefano, perché è andato a fare terrorismo psicologico contro di noi, mentendo e sapendo di mentire. Di Stefano peggio dei vari Pellegatti e Fedele, che, paradossalmente, hanno aperto anche loro, più di una volta, alla cessione.



Se, e dico se, e ripeto se, dovesse succedere, sarebbe una doppietta clamorosa per Sky, dopo Bee...
Figuracce su figuracce!


----------



## Casnop (11 Giugno 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Solo ed esclusivamente fatti riporta Campopiano, poi arriva Di Stefano e parla di gelo. Per questo andiamo dietro a Campopiano, non perché vogliamo sentirci dire soltanto le notizie buone.
> Comunque la proroga è comprensibile, non solo perché Berlusconi si è dovuto ricoverare, ma perché i cinesi hanno bisogno di tempi burocratici per il fondo, la società veicolo e la quotazione in borsa.


Bravo, Ronie. Diceva Catone il Censore: rem tene, verba sequentur. Considera i fatti, seguiranno poi le parole. Campopiano stamani ha fatto una telefonata allo Studio Ripa di Meana, e... l'articolo è stato scritto in due minuti. Di Stefano immagino che ci metterà una giornata. Sempre che sappia scrivere.


----------



## anakyn101 (11 Giugno 2016)

TheZio ha scritto:


> Oh caro Sal, semmai tu mi legga: REGALACI STO BENEDETTO SOGNO!



Let's pray! Ci hanno gia' fregato cosi' tante volte che abbiamo perso l'entusiasmo, la gioia. COME ON SAL!!!! SEAL THE DEAL!!!


----------



## Dumbaghi (11 Giugno 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> _Berlusconi non è più convinto, ci sta ripensando cit.
> Gelo fra Berlusconi e i cinesi, che piangono dopo la battuta sui mangiabambini cit.
> Berlusconi vuole lasciare la politica per dedicarsi al Milan cit.
> Giampaolo e Brocchi piacciono ai cinesi cit._
> ...



Ma che dici siamo io e te che diciamo così solo perché non danno notizie positive!

Apri gli occhi!


----------



## goleador 70 (11 Giugno 2016)

Comunque pasquale ha parlato di investimenti di 300 milioni l'anno fra mercato e merch..altro che 400 in 5 anni..


----------



## MrPeppez (11 Giugno 2016)

Vediamo, se è come gli sbarchi di Pellegrini....

Spero che lunedi non ci sia una proroga sul viaggio di Galatioto.

Se arriva o si chiude oppure siamo ad un passo dal No di Silvio


----------



## ScArsenal83 (11 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *
> Per quanto riguarda il mercato, come detto tutto rimarrà bloccato fino al termine della esclusiva. Ci sono state diversità di vedute sugli ultimi rinnovi, malgrado poi siano stati concordati. *


*

Ecco...gli ultimi danni del condor per racimolare soldi in nero da imbucare a Panama*


----------



## Milanforever26 (11 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultimissime news da Campopiano. Secondo quanto riportato dal giornalista del Corriere dello Sport, Sal Galatioto arriverà a Milano lunedì 13 giugno 2016 per seguire in prima persona l'esclusiva con Fininvest e la cessione del Milan alla cordata cinese.
> 
> Si continua dalla notizia della proroga al 30 giugno. Da
> 
> QUI -) http://www.milanworld.net/milan-cina-slitta-tutto-al-30-giugno-ce-la-proroga-vt37491.htmlSeguiranno aggiornamenti.



Speriamo..mi sa che è l'ultima spiaggia per noi


----------



## sballotello (11 Giugno 2016)

Dubito che sia stato creato un fondo dà quotare in borsa con l'incertezza che l'affare si faccia o no


----------



## Jaqen (11 Giugno 2016)

Speriamo arrivi e che si concluda in fretta, in un senso o nell'altro


----------



## sballotello (11 Giugno 2016)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Vediamo, se è come gli sbarchi di Pellegrini....
> 
> Spero che lunedi non ci sia una proroga sul viaggio di Galatioto.
> 
> Se arriva o si chiude oppure siamo ad un passo dal No di Silvio



Se deve essere tutto nero per forza...


----------



## mandraghe (11 Giugno 2016)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> non so cosa pensare, ammetto che stavolta non ho la minima idea di cosa significhi la sua presenza a Milano, o si chiude, o le difficoltà sono tali da dover smobilitare Sal in persona... per fortuna pare essere una svolta, in un senso o nell'altro




Esatto: o siamo vicini alla chiusura, oppure siamo al punto di rottura e Sal viene per salvare il salvabile.

Secondo Campopiano è vera la prima ipotesi, anche secondo me le cose sono così avanti che una rottura sembra improbabile.

Ovviamente aleggia sempre il fattore B., tuttavia anche la sua mente vacillante dovrebbe accorgersi che stavolta i tifosi non gli perdonerebbero l'ennesimo teatrino. I danni sarebbero incalcolabili e maggiori degli eventuali benefici (quali?) che ricaverebbe se si tirasse indietro.


----------



## goleador 70 (11 Giugno 2016)

sballotello ha scritto:


> Dubito che sia stato creato un fondo dà quotare in borsa con l'incertezza che l'affare si faccia o no



Infatti

Ora stanno creando la società veicolo che acquisterà il milan

Non è un passaggio che si fa senza la certezza di un si


----------



## martinmilan (11 Giugno 2016)

Se hanno voluto far trapelare la notizia che Galatioto arriva a Milano non è certo per beccarsi un NO.


----------



## wfiesso (11 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Ultimissime by Campopiano: Salvatore Galatioto, l'advisor che sta curando la cessione del Milan per i cinesi, arriverà lunedì a Milano per seguire in prima persona le ultime fasi della trattativa. Con lui anche Gancikoff. Questo è un chiaro segnale che stiamo vivendo un momento decisivo dell'affare.
> La proroga dell'esclusiva concordata tra i cinesi e Fininvest si spiega in due ragioni: dare tempo al fondo di ultimare le operazioni finanziarie in Oriente e dall'altro, consentire a Berlusconi di dare serenamente il placet alla stesura definitiva del contratto che segnerà il passaggio del 70% del Milan in mano ai cinesi.
> 
> Resta ancora il mistero sui nomi coinvolti (Evergrande è con Jack Ma tra i soci finanziatori è confermato, mentre Robin Li e Kweichow Moutai sembrano più di un’ipotesi. Quello che appare certo è che comunque i cinesi si sono riuniti in un fondo che garantirà una liquidità pari ad 1,5 miliardi (tre volte il valore del Milan) ed ha messo a punto un piano di investimenti pluriennale di circa 300M a stagione.
> ...





mandraghe ha scritto:


> Esatto: o siamo vicini alla chiusura, oppure siamo al punto di rottura e Sal viene per salvare il salvabile.
> 
> Secondo Campopiano è vera la prima ipotesi, anche secondo me le cose sono così avanti che una rottura sembra improbabile.
> 
> Ovviamente aleggia sempre il fattore B., tuttavia anche la sua mente vacillante dovrebbe accorgersi che stavolta i tifosi non gli perdonerebbero l'ennesimo teatrino. I danni sarebbero incalcolabili e maggiori degli eventuali benefici (quali?) che ricaverebbe se si tirasse indietro.



in effetti rileggendo bene e senza farmi prendere da entusiasmo/panico sembrerebbe essere una cosa molto positiva.

dall'altro lato però... Sal viene a Milano subito dopo la proroga, cosa può significare? perchè venire qui subito se appena ieri è stato concordato di spostare tutto? Campopiano ieri ha scritto che la proroga c'è, ma non è detto che per forza si debba arrivare alla fine di essa, quindi POTREBBE anche essere che ci sia stata un accelerata improvvisa per "X" motivi?


----------



## robs91 (11 Giugno 2016)

Aspetto di vederlo alla Malpensa.


----------



## martinmilan (11 Giugno 2016)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> in effetti rileggendo bene e senza farmi prendere da entusiasmo/panico sembrerebbe essere una cosa molto positiva.
> 
> dall'altro lato però... Sal viene a Milano subito dopo la proroga, cosa può significare? perchè venire qui subito se appena ieri è stato concordato di spostare tutto? Campopiano ieri ha scritto che la proroga c'è, ma non è detto che per forza si debba arrivare alla fine di essa, quindi POTREBBE anche essere che ci sia stata un accelerata improvvisa per "X" motivi?


A mio parere la proroga riguarda l'ufficialità a mezzo stampa...le firme possono metterlo benissimo prima.


----------



## Brain84 (11 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Ultimissime by Campopiano: Salvatore Galatioto, l'advisor che sta curando la cessione del Milan per i cinesi, arriverà lunedì a Milano per seguire in prima persona le ultime fasi della trattativa. Con lui anche Gancikoff. Questo è un chiaro segnale che stiamo vivendo un momento decisivo dell'affare.
> La proroga dell'esclusiva concordata tra i cinesi e Fininvest si spiega in due ragioni: dare tempo al fondo di ultimare le operazioni finanziarie in Oriente e dall'altro, consentire a Berlusconi di dare serenamente il placet alla stesura definitiva del contratto che segnerà il passaggio del 70% del Milan in mano ai cinesi.
> 
> Resta ancora il mistero sui nomi coinvolti (Evergrande è con Jack Ma tra i soci finanziatori è confermato, mentre Robin Li e Kweichow Moutai sembrano più di un’ipotesi. Quello che appare certo è che comunque i cinesi si sono riuniti in un fondo che garantirà una liquidità pari ad 1,5 miliardi (tre volte il valore del Milan) ed ha messo a punto un piano di investimenti pluriennale di circa 300M a stagione.
> ...



Se lunedì avvenisse ciò che il buon Pasquale ha scritto. sarebbe per lui una vittoria su tutti i fronti e per il Milan la definitiva svolta verso la cessione. Era pure ora


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (11 Giugno 2016)

Vorrei condividere il vostro entusiamo, davvero...

Tuttavia, essendo pessimista di natura ed essendo ormai convinto che il berlusca si sia bevuto il cervello, vedo nell'arrivo di Galatioto l'ultima mossa di un uomo disperato ed esasperato dai continui ritardi e rinvii, preoccupato di mantenere il suo buon nome e di poter dire ai cinesi di avere fatto tutto il possibile ma che la controparte italiana era capitanata da un pazzo che non ha mai voluto realmente vendere...

Spero di sbagliarmi ovviamente, ma il dubbio ce l'ho...


----------



## Trumpusconi (11 Giugno 2016)

Avanti così, mai avuto dubbi.

Tutti quelli "è finita" che fine hanno fatto?
E i servi Di stefano e company? MUTI.


----------



## wfiesso (11 Giugno 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> A mio parere la proroga riguarda l'ufficialità a mezzo stampa...le firme possono metterlo benissimo prima.



non avevo pensato a questa possibilità, hai ragione


----------



## goleador 70 (11 Giugno 2016)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> non avevo pensato a questa possibilità, hai ragione



E comunque anche da campopiano arrivano conferme su Pellegrini..
Se davvero firmano prima penso lo annunceranno il tecnico allora prima della scadenza al 30


----------



## wfiesso (11 Giugno 2016)

goleador 70 ha scritto:


> E comunque anche da campopiano arrivano conferme su Pellegrini..
> Se davvero firmano prima penso lo annunceranno il tecnico allora prima della scadenza al 30



ottimo, per oggi basta che tra qui e i topic sulla gnocca sono a posto per un mese 

seriamente comunque se Campopiano si sbilancia su Pellegrini allora direi che sembra esserci poco da aggiungere, lui fin ora non si è mai sbilanciato su nessun nome, non ne ha mai fatti...


----------



## Jackdvmilan (11 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Ultimissime by Campopiano: Salvatore Galatioto, l'advisor che sta curando la cessione del Milan per i cinesi, arriverà lunedì a Milano per seguire in prima persona le ultime fasi della trattativa. Con lui anche Gancikoff. Questo è un chiaro segnale che stiamo vivendo un momento decisivo dell'affare.
> La proroga dell'esclusiva concordata tra i cinesi e Fininvest si spiega in due ragioni: dare tempo al fondo di ultimare le operazioni finanziarie in Oriente e dall'altro, consentire a Berlusconi di dare serenamente il placet alla stesura definitiva del contratto che segnerà il passaggio del 70% del Milan in mano ai cinesi.
> 
> Resta ancora il mistero sui nomi coinvolti (Evergrande è con Jack Ma tra i soci finanziatori è confermato, mentre Robin Li e Kweichow Moutai sembrano più di un’ipotesi. Quello che appare certo è che comunque i cinesi si sono riuniti in un fondo che garantirà una liquidità pari ad 1,5 miliardi (tre volte il valore del Milan) ed ha messo a punto un piano di investimenti pluriennale di circa 300M a stagione.
> ...



Comunque è abbastanza comico il fatto che ogni volta che esce una news pessimista da Sky,Tuttosport ecc.. arrivi subito una contro-notizia positiva di Campopiano 
Io lo amo ogni giorno di più  ahah


----------



## martinmilan (11 Giugno 2016)

goleador 70 ha scritto:


> E comunque anche da campopiano arrivano conferme su Pellegrini..
> Se davvero firmano prima penso lo annunceranno il tecnico allora prima della scadenza al 30



Si molto probabile anche che annunciano il tecnico prima...e poi appena berlusconi si rimette in sesto faranno un paio di foto di lui coi nuovi proprietari e annunceranno tutto ufficialmente.
Credete davvero che si possa aspettare un mese che Berlusconi si riprenda per iniziare a fare tutto?
Se la trattativa è in fase di chiusura e già decisa non ha senso aspettare ancora..


----------



## Louis Gara (11 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Ultimissime by Campopiano: Salvatore Galatioto, l'advisor che sta curando la cessione del Milan per i cinesi, arriverà lunedì a Milano per seguire in prima persona le ultime fasi della trattativa. Con lui anche Gancikoff. Questo è un chiaro segnale che stiamo vivendo un momento decisivo dell'affare.
> La proroga dell'esclusiva concordata tra i cinesi e Fininvest si spiega in due ragioni: dare tempo al fondo di ultimare le operazioni finanziarie in Oriente e dall'altro, consentire a Berlusconi di dare serenamente il placet alla stesura definitiva del contratto che segnerà il passaggio del 70% del Milan in mano ai cinesi.
> 
> Resta ancora il mistero sui nomi coinvolti (Evergrande è con Jack Ma tra i soci finanziatori è confermato, mentre Robin Li e Kweichow Moutai sembrano più di un’ipotesi. Quello che appare certo è che comunque i cinesi si sono riuniti in un fondo che garantirà una liquidità pari ad 1,5 miliardi (tre volte il valore del Milan) ed ha messo a punto un piano di investimenti pluriennale di circa 300M a stagione.
> ...



Alla luce di questa notizia voglio sforzarmi di pensare in positivo, sperando che Galatioto non abbia nessuna voglia di venire a essere preso per il c. dal nano da giardino di Arcore


----------



## DannySa (11 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Ultimissime by Campopiano: Salvatore Galatioto, l'advisor che sta curando la cessione del Milan per i cinesi, arriverà lunedì a Milano per seguire in prima persona le ultime fasi della trattativa. Con lui anche Gancikoff. Questo è un chiaro segnale che stiamo vivendo un momento decisivo dell'affare.
> La proroga dell'esclusiva concordata tra i cinesi e Fininvest si spiega in due ragioni: dare tempo al fondo di ultimare le operazioni finanziarie in Oriente e dall'altro, consentire a Berlusconi di dare serenamente il placet alla stesura definitiva del contratto che segnerà il passaggio del 70% del Milan in mano ai cinesi.
> 
> Resta ancora il mistero sui nomi coinvolti (Evergrande è con Jack Ma tra i soci finanziatori è confermato, mentre Robin Li e Kweichow Moutai sembrano più di un’ipotesi. Quello che appare certo è che comunque i cinesi si sono riuniti in un fondo che garantirà una liquidità pari ad 1,5 miliardi (tre volte il valore del Milan) ed ha messo a punto un piano di investimenti pluriennale di circa 300M a stagione.
> ...



Ottime notizie, alla fine se verranno investiti 1,5 mld per tutto ciò che riguarda il Milan interessa poco chi siano nello specifico, pesci piccolini o pesci grossi i soldi li investono comunque, ciò che sarà molto importante sono gli uomini che andranno a comporre l'organigramma del Milan, chi verrà scelto nei ruoli chiave e quindi lo zoccolo duro e serio della società.
Trovo positivo che Galliani abbia rinnovato ad alcuni cessetti come è solito fare, segno che oltre a quello non può fare e guarda caso non esistono notizie che parlano di obbiettivi Milan seri e concreti, il cagnolino ormai è al guinzaglio quindi dovrà accontentarsi di fare solo qualche passeggiata ogni tanto.
Sal a Milano significa stop ai teatrini, è una persona seria quindi non appena ci saranno passi "molto" in avanti lo verremo a sapere senza problemi e li vorrà dire che si sta per chiudere.


----------



## Casnop (11 Giugno 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Se hanno voluto far trapelare la notizia che Galatioto arriva a Milano non è certo per beccarsi un NO.


Categoricamente escluso. Viene qui per chiudere. Ci sarebbe questa proroga al 30 che tuttavia non può rassicurare perché i tempi tecnici di insediamento del nuovo corpo sociale sono stravolti, e con esso la preparazione della nuova stagione sportiva. Galatioto ha un'esclusiva da Fininvest fino al 30 giugno, si legge, ma viene qui per chiudere molto prima, appena saranno risolte le ultime questioni contrattuali ed esauriti gli adempimenti societari e finanziari in Asia. Poi, firme.


----------



## Sotiris (11 Giugno 2016)

Brain84 ha scritto:


> Se lunedì avvenisse ciò che il buon Pasquale ha scritto. sarebbe per lui una vittoria su tutti i fronti e per il Milan la definitiva svolta verso la cessione. Era pure ora



io sono sicuro che finirà con la cessione ma a prescindere da come vada a finire io penso che Campopiano stia cercando di fare giornalismo, di dare notizie da fonti.
e insisto, anche Alciato, l'anno scorso ha cercato di fare giornalismo.
poi può andare bene o male ma entrambi informano sulla base di fonti.

altri spacciano proprie opinioni per fatti e disinformano.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (11 Giugno 2016)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Comunque è abbastanza comico il fatto che ogni volta che esce una news pessimista da Sky,Tuttosport ecc.. arrivi subito una contro-notizia positiva di Campopiano
> Io lo amo ogni giorno di più  ahah


Io non ci credo, ma in questi casi si dice karma


----------



## wildfrank (11 Giugno 2016)

Vai Sal...vaci tu!


----------



## Fedeshi (11 Giugno 2016)

goleador 70 ha scritto:


> Comunque pasquale ha parlato di investimenti di 300 milioni l'anno fra mercato e merch..altro che 400 in 5 anni..



300 milioni a stagione,non svegliatemi.


----------



## Coripra (11 Giugno 2016)

DannySa ha scritto:


> (omissis)
> Trovo positivo che Galliani abbia rinnovato ad alcuni cessetti come è solito fare, segno che oltre a quello non può fare e guarda caso non esistono notizie che parlano di obbiettivi Milan seri e concreti, il cagnolino ormai è al guinzaglio quindi dovrà accontentarsi di fare solo qualche passeggiata ogni tanto.
> Sal a Milano significa stop ai teatrini, è una persona seria quindi non appena ci saranno passi "molto" in avanti lo verremo a sapere senza problemi e li vorrà dire che si sta per chiudere.



L'immobilismo (forzato) di G. (che tra parentesi ho incrociato per strada in una via centrale di Milano... ero indeciso se sgambettarlo o gambizzarlo), come rimarcato da molti, è uno dei "sintomi positivi" al buon esito delle nostre "peregrinazioni" (a buon intenditore...) societarie


----------



## de sica (11 Giugno 2016)

Vedrete che presto arriverà l'ennesima pseudo notizia di quel cane Pippa di Stefano.
"L'aereo arriverà martedì, perché ci sono stati i folletti cattivi che hanno sabotato i motori" cit.


----------



## __king george__ (11 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ultimissime by Campopiano: Salvatore Galatioto, l'advisor che sta curando la cessione del Milan per i cinesi, arriverà lunedì a Milano per seguire in prima persona le ultime fasi della trattativa. Con lui anche Gancikoff. Questo è un chiaro segnale che stiamo vivendo un momento decisivo dell'affare.
> La proroga dell'esclusiva concordata tra i cinesi e Fininvest si spiega indue ragioni: dare tempo al fondo di ultimare le operazioni finanziarie in Oriente e dall'altro, consentire a Berlusconi di dare serenamente il placet alla stesura definitiva del contratto che segnerà il passaggio del 70% del Milan in mano ai cinesi.
> 
> Resta ancora il mistero sui nomi coinvolti (Evergrande è con Jack Ma tra i soci finanziatori è confermato, mentre Robin Li e Kweichow Moutai sembrano più di un’ipotesi. Quello che appare certo è che comunque i cinesi si sono riuniti in un fondo che garantirà una liquidità pari ad 1,5 miliardi (tre volte il valore del Milan) ed ha messo a punto un piano di investimenti pluriennale di circa 300M a stagione.
> ...



intanto speriamo che effettivamente venga....la notizia Campopiano l'ha appena data...è sabato e l'arrivo è previsto lunedì quindi tutto farebbe pensare che venga davvero però non si sa mai...

poi bisogna vedere il motivo per il quale viene....speriamo sia per accelerare e chiudere e non per fare un tentativo estremo di salvare il salvabile....

quindi almeno io non sono troppo pessimista ma nemmeno troppo ottimista per ora


----------



## DannySa (11 Giugno 2016)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Categoricamente escluso. Viene qui per chiudere. Ci sarebbe questa proroga al 30 che tuttavia non può rassicurare perché i tempi tecnici di insediamento del nuovo corpo sociale sono stravolti, e con esso la preparazione della nuova stagione sportiva. Galatioto ha un'esclusiva da Fininvest fino al 30 giugno, si legge, ma viene qui per chiudere molto prima, appena saranno risolte le ultime questioni contrattuali ed esauriti gli adempimenti societari e finanziari in Asia. Poi, firme.



Esatto, bisogna differenziare bene una trattativa che si sta per chiudere di una società calcistica come il Milan e i tempi relativi al fantamercato che assistiamo ogni 6 mesi.
A me pare che qualcuno pensi che il tutto si svolga come nel mercato dei calciatori.. "tanto c'è tempo", no qui bisogna chiudere se si ha la possibilità di farlo, c'è una stagione da programmare ma soprattutto c'è da rifare praticamente tutto.


----------



## martinmilan (11 Giugno 2016)

Le opzioni sono 2:
berlusconi non vuole realmente vendere e non firma nulla per poi stabilizzarsi e annunciare trattative fallite o vuole vendere e firmare SUBITO, prima dell'intervento delicatissimo...per ovvii motivi..


----------



## martinmilan (11 Giugno 2016)

de sica ha scritto:


> Vedrete che presto arriverà l'ennesima pseudo notizia di quel cane Pippa di Stefano.
> "L'aereo arriverà martedì, perché ci sono stati i folletti cattivi che hanno sabotato i motori" cit.



No...dirà che la notizia già si sapeva ma non la voleva dire perchè non era sicurissimo e quindi per correttezza verso i lettori ha rinunciato a divulgarla e comunque Galatioto viene per un tentativo disperato


----------



## sballotello (11 Giugno 2016)

Galatioto dubbioso, non ha ancora deciso se prendere quell aereo o no


----------



## VonVittel (11 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ultimissime by Campopiano: Salvatore Galatioto, l'advisor che sta curando la cessione del Milan per i cinesi, arriverà lunedì a Milano per seguire in prima persona le ultime fasi della trattativa. Con lui anche Gancikoff. Questo è un chiaro segnale che stiamo vivendo un momento decisivo dell'affare.
> La proroga dell'esclusiva concordata tra i cinesi e Fininvest si spiega indue ragioni: dare tempo al fondo di ultimare le operazioni finanziarie in Oriente e dall'altro, consentire a Berlusconi di dare serenamente il placet alla stesura definitiva del contratto che segnerà il passaggio del 70% del Milan in mano ai cinesi.
> 
> Resta ancora il mistero sui nomi coinvolti (Evergrande è con Jack Ma tra i soci finanziatori è confermato, mentre Robin Li e Kweichow Moutai sembrano più di un’ipotesi. Quello che appare certo è che comunque i cinesi si sono riuniti in un fondo che garantirà una liquidità pari ad 1,5 miliardi (tre volte il valore del Milan) ed ha messo a punto un piano di investimenti pluriennale di circa 300M a stagione.
> ...



Finalmente la buona notizia di Pasquale. 
Il suol silenzio in questi giorni e le contemporanee brutte notizie riportate da tutti i giornali mi facevano preoccupare non poco. A conferma comunque che la stampa italiana fa schifo ed è una vergogna

Galatioto, se si smobilita e viene a Milano, non lo fa per sentirsi dire NO. Viene per chiudere. 
Ho un dubbio: se il 13-15 (data di scadenza dell'eaxlusiva originaria) si firmava il preliminare, ne prima, ne dopo, con la proroga dell'esclusiva fino al 30 si può firmare anche prima? O anche il 30 è il fatidico giorno da dentro o fuori?
Perché se fosse vera la seconda ipotesi mi sembra molto in anticipo Galatioto sui tempi di marcia. 
Mentre se fosse vera la prima ipotesi allora non è escluso che si proceda a chiudere in questi giorni. Non penso che il preliminare debba subire risalti mediatici. SB, se vuole cedere, fa un uscita a effetto solo dopo il closing, non prima.

Stiamo a vedere. Speriamo in Sal


----------



## martinmilan (11 Giugno 2016)

VonVittel ha scritto:


> Finalmente la buona notizia di Pasquale.
> Il suol silenzio in questi giorni e le contemporanee brutte notizie riportate da tutti i giornali mi facevano preoccupare non poco. A conferma comunque che la stampa italiana fa schifo ed è una vergogna
> 
> Galatioto, se si smobilita e viene a Milano, non lo fa per sentirsi dire NO. Viene per chiudere.
> ...


Tutto vero...in particolare abbiamo snobbato incredibilmente il particolare di cui parli: si sta firmando un accordo preliminare e quindi come successo con Suning/Inter può avvenire in gran segreto.Berlusconi avrà tutto il tempo di pavoneggiarsi col closing.
Questo cosa fa capire? che l'ipotesi ballottaggi o di Berlusconi che voglia rimettersi prima in sesto per annunciare il passaggio non ha senso dato che è un preliminare di vendita, dove in teoria può succedere ancora di tutto.


----------



## kolao95 (11 Giugno 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ci siamo ragazzi , allacciate le cinture che iniziamo la manovra di atterraggio .
> Capitano Sal e l'equipaggio della China Airline vi ringrazia per questi 30anni di splendido volo e vi augura un altrettanto buon viaggio verso oriente .



Mi gasi, Lollo!


----------



## Trumpusconi (11 Giugno 2016)

sballotello ha scritto:


> Galatioto dubbioso, non ha ancora deciso se prendere quell aereo o no



Ci sono delle divergenze, Sal vuole precise garanzie sul tipo di carburante e del materiale di cui è fatta la scocca dell'aereo.
Intanto, il volo slitta.


----------



## martinmilan (11 Giugno 2016)

Aspetto trepidante la controrisposta di di stefano..


----------



## zico (11 Giugno 2016)

Condivido !!!!


Ramza Beoulve ha scritto:


> Vorrei condividere il vostro entusiamo, davvero...
> 
> Tuttavia, essendo pessimista di natura ed essendo ormai convinto che il berlusca si sia bevuto il cervello, vedo nell'arrivo di Galatioto l'ultima mossa di un uomo disperato ed esasperato dai continui ritardi e rinvii, preoccupato di mantenere il suo buon nome e di poter dire ai cinesi di avere fatto tutto il possibile ma che la controparte italiana era capitanata da un pazzo che non ha mai voluto realmente vendere...
> 
> Spero di sbagliarmi ovviamente, ma il dubbio ce l'ho...


----------



## kolao95 (11 Giugno 2016)

Bene. Anzi, benissimo. Il 13 secondo Pagni e Currò era un giorno importante: il giorno dell'arrivo della delegazione cinese a Milano, chissà magari Sal non sarà solo


----------



## DannySa (11 Giugno 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ci siamo ragazzi , allacciate le cinture che iniziamo la manovra di atterraggio .
> Capitano Sal e l'equipaggio della China Airline vi ringrazia per questi 30anni di splendido volo e vi augura un altrettanto buon viaggio verso oriente .



Campopiano: "Giornata soleggiata per tutta la giornata"
Di Stefano: "Tempo instabile con improbabili schiarite, probabilmente dovrebbe piovere"


----------



## MrPeppez (11 Giugno 2016)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Avanti così, mai avuto dubbi.
> 
> Tutti quelli "è finita" che fine hanno fatto?
> E i servi Di stefano e company? MUTI.



Aspettiamo prima, eventualmente, Galatioto a Milano lunedi.

Una volta arrivato, aspettiamo poi le sue dichiarazioni


----------



## MrPeppez (11 Giugno 2016)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> ottimo, per oggi basta che tra qui e i topic sulla gnocca sono a posto per un mese
> 
> seriamente comunque se Campopiano si sbilancia su Pellegrini allora direi che sembra esserci poco da aggiungere, lui fin ora non si è mai sbilanciato su nessun nome, non ne ha mai fatti...



Simeone
Emery
Benatia


----------



## Trumpusconi (11 Giugno 2016)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Aspettiamo prima, eventualmente, Galatioto a Milano lunedi.
> 
> Una volta arrivato, aspettiamo poi le sue dichiarazioni



Potrei sbagliarmi ma credo sia atteso già in giornata a milano, poi da lunedì tornerà al lavoro


----------



## martinmilan (11 Giugno 2016)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Potrei sbagliarmi ma credo sia atteso già in giornata a milano, poi da lunedì tornerà al lavoro



E'atteso al san raffaele..

P.S. in America lo chiamano Hitman Galatioto


----------



## BossKilla7 (11 Giugno 2016)

.


----------



## Dumbaghi (11 Giugno 2016)

.


----------



## admin (11 Giugno 2016)

*Restate on topic e basta parlare di giornalisti.*


----------



## neversayconte (11 Giugno 2016)

Posso solo dedurre dai tweet di Campopiano che Galatioto viene a milano e resta qualche giorno per CHIUDERE.
Inoltre la trattativa non è mai ARENATA, ma ha subito accelerazioni e rallentamenti direi quasi fisiologici


----------



## Milanista 87 (11 Giugno 2016)

Una sola parola : Fatti


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (11 Giugno 2016)

ormai il motivo principale per cui seguo le vicende è solo uno : vedere la faccia di peppe mentre annuncia in diretta su sky la vendita della società...se (toccando tutti i ferri del globo terraqueo) tutto va come deve andare me lo rivedrò in loop per 1 mese di fila


----------



## wfiesso (11 Giugno 2016)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Simeone
> Emery
> Benatia



Simeone molto improbabile disse, Emery nessuno esclude sia stato realmente contattato sia da noi che dal psg, con cui non ha ancora firmato, e Benatia sta al Bayern come 2 settimane fa


----------



## Crox93 (11 Giugno 2016)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Le cose son due:
> 
> O Galatioto arriva perché la trattativa sta deragliando.
> 
> Oppure arriva per chiudere: ed in questo caso ci sarebbe un'accellerazione.



Quoto, una visita di Galatioto in persona vuol dire qualcosa di grosso (nel bene o nel male)
A parte questo non vedo grosse novità e rimango scettico, vediamo se questa visita porterà novità.


----------



## MaggieCloun (11 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ultimissime by Campopiano: Salvatore Galatioto, l'advisor che sta curando la cessione del Milan per i cinesi, arriverà lunedì a Milano per seguire in prima persona le ultime fasi della trattativa. Con lui anche Gancikoff. Questo è un chiaro segnale che stiamo vivendo un momento decisivo dell'affare.
> La proroga dell'esclusiva concordata tra i cinesi e Fininvest si spiega indue ragioni: dare tempo al fondo di ultimare le operazioni finanziarie in Oriente e dall'altro, consentire a Berlusconi di dare serenamente il placet alla stesura definitiva del contratto che segnerà il passaggio del 70% del Milan in mano ai cinesi.
> 
> Resta ancora il mistero sui nomi coinvolti (Evergrande è con Jack Ma tra i soci finanziatori è confermato, mentre Robin Li e Kweichow Moutai sembrano più di un’ipotesi. Quello che appare certo è che comunque i cinesi si sono riuniti in un fondo che garantirà una liquidità pari ad 1,5 miliardi (tre volte il valore del Milan) ed ha messo a punto un piano di investimenti pluriennale di circa 300M a stagione.
> ...



Sto uscendo pazza da questa storia, non so se sia un bene o un male il suo arrivo, nel senso arriva perchè non riesce a convincere Berlusconi o arriva per chiudere la trattativa?, boh vediamo che succede si passa da un notizia brutta a una bella in pochi minuti.


----------



## Tobi (11 Giugno 2016)

io mi collego di tanto in tanto ogni due giorni, senza star qui ad andar dietro ai giornalai ogni 10 minuti, vi giuro che si sta meglio a non seguire la cosa in maniera accanita


----------



## Super_Lollo (11 Giugno 2016)

mi sento solo di dirvi di fidarvi delle notizie che riportano notizie fondate . A fare il giornalista come alcuni sono capaci tutti .

Fatti non balle .


----------



## koti (11 Giugno 2016)

Bene, quindi Campopiano conferma quello che diceva Repubblica.


----------



## Agera (11 Giugno 2016)




----------



## Butcher (11 Giugno 2016)

Fino ad ora Campopiano no ne ha presa manco una, comunque!


----------



## kolao95 (11 Giugno 2016)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Fino ad ora Campopiano no ne ha presa manco una, comunque!



Ma cosa stai dicendo?


----------



## goleador 70 (11 Giugno 2016)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Fino ad ora Campopiano no ne ha presa manco una, comunque!



Ahahahahahahahahahahah


----------



## diavoloINme (11 Giugno 2016)

Il 15 era e rimarrà per me la data fatidica!!!!! Se non per concludere il tutto ma si capirà praticamente tutto...


----------



## Super_Lollo (11 Giugno 2016)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Fino ad ora Campopiano no ne ha presa manco una, comunque!



Si , a parte tutt le notizie vere .


----------



## Butcher (11 Giugno 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Si , a parte tutt le notizie vere .





goleador 70 ha scritto:


> Ahahahahahahahahahahah





kolao95 ha scritto:


> Ma cosa stai dicendo?



Bho, è sempre rimasto molto sul vago. Il rinvio non l'ha azzeccato (strano per un _insaideeeer_). Sulla cordata non ci sono conferme. Sugli allenatori manco un po'.


----------



## Freddiedevil (11 Giugno 2016)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Bho, è sempre rimasto molto sul vago. Il rinvio non l'ha azzeccato (strano per un _insaideeeer_). Sulla cordata non ci sono conferme. Sugli allenatori manco un po'.



Il rinvio ancora non c'è stato, e quindi non si sa di quanti giorni sia la proroga. Sugli allenatori è sempre stato cauto dicendo che il nome scelto era tizio,caio o sempronio, e non che avesse già firmato. 
Poi se vuoi credere a peppefiltrapessimismo di Stefano fai pure...


----------



## markjordan (11 Giugno 2016)

ma secondo voi puo' esistere la firma della cessione senza S nella foto ?
no
x cui il posticipo e' ovvio , deve riprendersi

campo ha detto cose avveratesi quando nessun altro manco immaginava nulla , 

il rinvio l'ha chiesto fininvest , lui ha info da sal , non e' un veggente
allenatori cordata ecc... sono cose che non possono avere conferme ora o aleatorie come il mercato


----------



## Lambro (11 Giugno 2016)

a me sta cosa che si sappia già che investiranno 300 mln all'anno, pare na bufala allucinante.

non penso esista nel calcio una società che garantisca un investimento di tale portata ogni anno per CONTRATTO.

cmq speriamo eh, per quanto c'è da rimanere molto coi piedi per terra, ben saldi anche.


----------



## Doctore (11 Giugno 2016)

markjordan ha scritto:


> ma secondo voi puo' esistere la firma della cessione senza S nella foto ?
> no
> x cui il posticipo e' ovvio , deve riprendersi
> 
> ...


Rinvio chiesto in accordo con i cinesi.
Se i cinesi si fossero indispettiti avrebbero salutato da un pezzo...
Quando sento dire cinesi arrabbiati,infastiditi per le dichiarazioni del nostro presidente clown mi viene da pensare quanto i giornalai italiani ne sanno della trattativa.
Questo non significa che la cessione verrà fatta...ho sempre avuto dei dubbi e continuerò ad averli fino a che non vedo la firma.


----------



## centopercento (11 Giugno 2016)

markjordan ha scritto:


> ma secondo voi puo' esistere la firma della cessione senza S nella foto ?
> no
> x cui il posticipo e' ovvio , deve riprendersi
> 
> ...



la firma per la cessione sarebbe a luglio eh, quello del 15 è la firma per il preliminare quindi l'annuncio della cessione lo potrebbe comunque fare berlusconi


----------



## Trumpusconi (11 Giugno 2016)

Infatti ragazzi, il preliminare sarà firmato in questi giorni e poi intorno a metà luglio silvio annuncerà la cessione in pompa magna a reti unificate, magari ufficializzando i primi grandi nomi.

Ci sta.


----------



## wfiesso (11 Giugno 2016)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Fino ad ora Campopiano no ne ha presa manco una, comunque!



guardi troppo sky


----------



## Butcher (11 Giugno 2016)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> guardi troppo sky



Mai avuto.


----------



## dhorasoosarebbetitolare (11 Giugno 2016)

un mucchio di condizionali.

Anche Campopiano è molto meno spavaldo.

Capisco chi nega queste avvisaglie, siamo tutti aggrappati a questa trattativa.


----------



## pablog1585 (11 Giugno 2016)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Fino ad ora Campopiano no ne ha presa manco una, comunque!



Cosa non avrebbe preso?


----------



## corvorossonero (11 Giugno 2016)

dhorasoosarebbetitolare ha scritto:


> *un mucchio di condizionali.*
> 
> Anche Campopiano è molto meno spavaldo.
> 
> Capisco chi nega queste avvisaglie, siamo tutti aggrappati a questa trattativa.



Mi dici dove? 
e non sono uno di quelli ottimisti per precisare.


----------



## Freddiedevil (11 Giugno 2016)

dhorasoosarebbetitolare ha scritto:


> un mucchio di condizionali.
> 
> Anche Campopiano è molto meno spavaldo.
> 
> Capisco chi nega queste avvisaglie, siamo tutti aggrappati a questa trattativa.



Rileggi meglio...solo futuro indicativo


----------



## goleador 70 (11 Giugno 2016)

dhorasoosarebbetitolare ha scritto:


> un mucchio di condizionali.
> 
> Anche Campopiano è molto meno spavaldo.
> 
> Capisco chi nega queste avvisaglie, siamo tutti aggrappati a questa trattativa.



Ho riletto l'articolo

Non c'è nemmeno un condizionale


----------



## Clarenzio (11 Giugno 2016)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Fino ad ora Campopiano no ne ha presa manco una, comunque!



Se va beh, buona notte.
Ascoltiamo tutti i giornalai di mediaset/Sky/mediapason ed i loro condizionali... "sembrerebbe"... "parrebbe"... risulterebbe" "indurrebbe a credere"..


----------



## mandraghe (11 Giugno 2016)

Freddiedevil ha scritto:


> Rileggi meglio...solo futuro indicativo





goleador 70 ha scritto:


> Ho riletto l'articolo
> 
> Non c'è nemmeno un condizionale



Dunque, dopo esserci specializzati in ragioneria e contabilità, medicina e chirurgia, ora vedo che siamo passati all'analisi logica


----------



## Clarenzio (11 Giugno 2016)

goleador 70 ha scritto:


> Ho riletto l'articolo
> 
> Non c'è nemmeno un condizionale





mandraghe ha scritto:


> Dunque, dopo esserci specializzati in ragioneria e contabilità, medicina e chirurgia, ora vedo che siamo passati all'analisi logica




grammaticale


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (11 Giugno 2016)

confermata dall' ANSA la notizia di Pasquale....come al solito sempre sempre sempre sul pezzo e sempre in anticipo....idolo indiscusso cmq vada a finire....un grande...


----------



## Butcher (11 Giugno 2016)

pablog1585 ha scritto:


> Cosa non avrebbe preso?



L'ho scritto in un post un po' più su.


----------



## Super_Lollo (11 Giugno 2016)

Intanto l ANSA ( l'ansa non un Beppe di Stefano qualsiasi ) conferma tutto ... E dice che si va verso la chiusura .


----------



## Louis Gara (11 Giugno 2016)

*ANSA: Lunedì vertice tra advisor dei cinesi e manager Fininvest per dare un'accellerata alla stesura dell'accordo per l'acquisto del 70% del Milan, ferma restando comunque la proroga al 30 giugno concordata per l'operazione che subirà Berlusconi.
Confermato l'arrivo di Galatioto e di un suo collaboratore da New York.
Galatioto e Gancikoff dunque incontreranno i manager di Fininvest, Cannatelli, Pellegrino e Franzosi.*


----------



## corvorossonero (11 Giugno 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *ANSA: Lunedì vertice tra advisor dei cinesi e manager Fininvest per dare un'accellerata alla stesura dell'accordo per l'acquisto del 70% del Milan, ferma restando comunque la proroga al 30 giugno concordata per l'operazione che subirà Berlusconi.
> Confermato l'arrivo di Galatioto e di un suo collaboratore da New York.
> Galatioto e Gancikoff dunque incontreranno i manager di Fininvest, Cannatelli, Pellegrino e Franzosi.*



Bene. Fatti non parole adesso.


----------



## Underhill84 (11 Giugno 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *ANSA: Lunedì vertice tra advisor dei cinesi e manager Fininvest per dare un'accellerata alla stesura dell'accordo per l'acquisto del 70% del Milan, ferma restando comunque la proroga al 30 giugno concordata per l'operazione che subirà Berlusconi.
> Confermato l'arrivo di Galatioto e di un suo collaboratore da New York.
> Galatioto e Gancikoff dunque incontreranno i manager di Fininvest, Cannatelli, Pellegrino e Franzosi.*



Il vecchio quando si opera? nel momento in cui sta in anesteria è il momento buono per fare il colpo di stato interno a fininvest


----------



## sballotello (11 Giugno 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *ANSA: Lunedì vertice tra advisor dei cinesi e manager Fininvest per dare un'accellerata alla stesura dell'accordo per l'acquisto del 70% del Milan, ferma restando comunque la proroga al 30 giugno concordata per l'operazione che subirà Berlusconi.
> Confermato l'arrivo di Galatioto e di un suo collaboratore da New York.
> Galatioto e Gancikoff dunque incontreranno i manager di Fininvest, Cannatelli, Pellegrino e Franzosi.*



Preparare lo spumante


----------



## mandraghe (11 Giugno 2016)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> confermata dall' ANSA la notizia di Pasquale....come al solito sempre sempre sempre sul pezzo e sempre in anticipo....idolo indiscusso cmq vada a finire....un grande...




Se le cose vanno lisce dovremo innalzare una statua al buon Pasquale.


Chissà stavolta cosa inventeranno i giornalisti senza fonti che "*saprebbero* tutto".


----------



## zamp2010 (11 Giugno 2016)

Ragazzi ma che rollercoaster! 
Non credo Che ci sta una tifoseria Che soffre come noi!


----------



## DannySa (11 Giugno 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *ANSA: Lunedì vertice tra advisor dei cinesi e manager Fininvest per dare un'accellerata alla stesura dell'accordo per l'acquisto del 70% del Milan, ferma restando comunque la proroga al 30 giugno concordata per l'operazione che subirà Berlusconi.
> Confermato l'arrivo di Galatioto e di un suo collaboratore da New York.
> Galatioto e Gancikoff dunque incontreranno i manager di Fininvest, Cannatelli, Pellegrino e Franzosi.*



Benissimo, piovono conferme, Galatioto viene per accelerare i tempi, punto, altrimenti non si sarebbe preso la briga.
Speriamo si vada avanti spediti perché una volta firmato il preliminare sarà quasi impossibile per qualche pseudo giornalista mettere la parola "potrebbe" in qualsiasi discorso riguardante il Milan.


----------



## Dumbaghi (11 Giugno 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *ANSA: Lunedì vertice tra advisor dei cinesi e manager Fininvest per dare un'accellerata alla stesura dell'accordo per l'acquisto del 70% del Milan, ferma restando comunque la proroga al 30 giugno concordata per l'operazione che subirà Berlusconi.
> Confermato l'arrivo di Galatioto e di un suo collaboratore da New York.
> Galatioto e Gancikoff dunque incontreranno i manager di Fininvest, Cannatelli, Pellegrino e Franzosi.*



Cucù


----------



## ildemone85 (11 Giugno 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *ANSA: Lunedì vertice tra advisor dei cinesi e manager Fininvest per dare un'accellerata alla stesura dell'accordo per l'acquisto del 70% del Milan, ferma restando comunque la proroga al 30 giugno concordata per l'operazione che subirà Berlusconi.
> Confermato l'arrivo di Galatioto e di un suo collaboratore da New York.
> Galatioto e Gancikoff dunque incontreranno i manager di Fininvest, Cannatelli, Pellegrino e Franzosi.*



se escono con una scemenza tipo. la trattativa va avanti, tutto positivo, BESTEMMIO TUTTI I SANTI, serve la chiusura, hanno rotto sti summit, parole, ecc..


----------



## siioca (11 Giugno 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *ANSA: Lunedì vertice tra advisor dei cinesi e manager Fininvest per dare un'accellerata alla stesura dell'accordo per l'acquisto del 70% del Milan, ferma restando comunque la proroga al 30 giugno concordata per l'operazione che subirà Berlusconi.
> Confermato l'arrivo di Galatioto e di un suo collaboratore da New York.
> Galatioto e Gancikoff dunque incontreranno i manager di Fininvest, Cannatelli, Pellegrino e Franzosi.
> 
> Direi che ci siamo quasi, mancano gli ultimi dettagli e le firme sul contratto, poi per l'ufficialità si aspetterà il rientro di Berlusconi. Almeno io la vedo cosi.*


----------



## DannySa (11 Giugno 2016)

ildemone85 ha scritto:


> se escono con una scemenza tipo. la trattativa va avanti, tutto positivo, BESTEMMIO TUTTI I SANTI, serve la chiusura, hanno rotto sti summit, parole, ecc..



Quando il Milan non sarà più di Berlusconi bisognerà abituarsi a non vedere più buchi neri, 0 chiarezza su qualsiasi vicenda un minimo importante (tipo: dove finiscono i giocatori che smettono tutto un tratto di giocare? beh nel buco nero), 0 chiarezza su tutto.
Lo scotto da pagare quando hai Berlusconi presidente, non siamo una società di calcio dove la chiarezza dovrebbe essere la prima cosa (chiaro, magari non all'inizio di una trattativa importante). E' una delle cose che più odio di questi personaggi.
Ecco, preghiamo.


----------



## kakaoo1981 (11 Giugno 2016)

Bisogna dare anche merito a Festa che addirittura si sbilanciò sul 13 come data x l arrivo de emissari


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (11 Giugno 2016)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Se le cose vanno lisce dovremo innalzare una statua al buon Pasquale.
> 
> 
> Chissà stavolta cosa inventeranno i giornalisti senza fonti che "*saprebbero* tutto".



ma poi oltre a riportare solo quello che sa senza inventarsi nulla è anche disponibilissimo....risponde praticamente a tutti....ce ne sono pochissimi così....se tutto va liscio bisogna assolutamente organizzare almeno un'intervista con lui...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (11 Giugno 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *ANSA: Lunedì vertice tra advisor dei cinesi e manager Fininvest per dare un'accellerata alla stesura dell'accordo per l'acquisto del 70% del Milan, ferma restando comunque la proroga al 30 giugno concordata per l'operazione che subirà Berlusconi.
> Confermato l'arrivo di Galatioto e di un suo collaboratore da New York.
> Galatioto e Gancikoff dunque incontreranno i manager di Fininvest, Cannatelli, Pellegrino e Franzosi.*


Che la firma arrivi il 30, no problem. Spero soltanto che a partire da lunedì si accordino per operare sul mercato, perché non possiamo buttare metà mese, arrivare ad una settimana dal ritiro con tutto il lavoro arretrato e stare a guardare gli altri.


----------



## Casnop (11 Giugno 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *ANSA: Lunedì vertice tra advisor dei cinesi e manager Fininvest per dare un'accellerata alla stesura dell'accordo per l'acquisto del 70% del Milan, ferma restando comunque la proroga al 30 giugno concordata per l'operazione che subirà Berlusconi.
> Confermato l'arrivo di Galatioto e di un suo collaboratore da New York.
> Galatioto e Gancikoff dunque incontreranno i manager di Fininvest, Cannatelli, Pellegrino e Franzosi.*


Galatioto incontra i vertici amministrativi e finanziari di Fininvest, non quelli legali che hanno completato o stanno completando il lavoro di stesura del contratto, per consegnare la documentazione bancaria ed amministrativa che attesta la costituzione, imminente o già avvenuta, della società veicolo e la domiciliazione dei fondi necessari al pagamento della quota del capitale sociale del club nonché ai finanziamenti promessi nel piano industriale esposto nell'offerta. Se confermate, le cifre sul piano industriale indicate oggi da Campopiano sono molto diverse da quelle inizialmente segnalate, segno che ogni probabilità ci sia stato un rilancio del consorzio cinese su questo punto per venire incontro alle richieste di Berlusconi, e superare gli ultimi ostacoli al pieno consenso. Direi che siamo ormai molto vicini al traguardo.


----------



## The P (11 Giugno 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *ANSA: Lunedì vertice tra advisor dei cinesi e manager Fininvest per dare un'accellerata alla stesura dell'accordo per l'acquisto del 70% del Milan, ferma restando comunque la proroga al 30 giugno concordata per l'operazione che subirà Berlusconi.
> Confermato l'arrivo di Galatioto e di un suo collaboratore da New York.
> Galatioto e Gancikoff dunque incontreranno i manager di Fininvest, Cannatelli, Pellegrino e Franzosi.*



Ho letto la notizia sul loro sito. Anche l'ANSA parla di cordata di 7-8 esponenti. Mai visto un consorzio così a questi livelli, ma magari in cina funziona. Occhio al socio di Robin Li, ora VC. Abbiamo già visto che a Sal i venture capitalist piacciono


----------



## The P (11 Giugno 2016)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Galatioto incontra i vertici amministrativi e finanziari di Fininvest, non quelli legali che hanno completato o stanno completando il lavoro di stesura del contratto, per consegnare la documentazione bancaria ed amministrativa che attesta la costituzione, imminente o già avvenuta, della società veicolo e la domiciliazione dei fondi necessari al pagamento della quota del capitale sociale del club nonché ai finanziamenti promessi nel piano industriale esposto nell'offerta. *Se confermate, le cifre sul piano industriale indicate oggi da Campopiano sono molto diverse da quelle inizialmente segnalate, segno che ogni probabilità ci sia stato un rilancio del consorzio cinese su questo punto per venire incontro alle richieste di Berlusconi, e superare gli ultimi ostacoli al pieno consenso.* Direi che siamo ormai molto vicini al traguardo.



se è vero direi che questi ci vogliono davvero tanto!

Comunque credo la fonte di Campopiano sia lo stesso Sal, per cui... c'è da crederci.


----------



## Super_Lollo (11 Giugno 2016)

Diró un opinione personale , per me chiudono ben prima del 30 ... Si vedono lunedì sistemano tutto poi vanno a chiusura .


----------



## Casnop (11 Giugno 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *ANSA: Lunedì vertice tra advisor dei cinesi e manager Fininvest per dare un'accellerata alla stesura dell'accordo per l'acquisto del 70% del Milan, ferma restando comunque la proroga al 30 giugno concordata per l'operazione che subirà Berlusconi.
> Confermato l'arrivo di Galatioto e di un suo collaboratore da New York.
> Galatioto e Gancikoff dunque incontreranno i manager di Fininvest, Cannatelli, Pellegrino e Franzosi.*


Campopiano che anticipa l'ANSA di qualche ora su una indiscrezione giornalistica di questo tipo: veramente impressionante. Complimenti sinceri.


----------



## Willy Wonka (11 Giugno 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Siro un opinione personale , per me chiudono ben prima del 30 ... Si vedono lunedì sistemano tutto poi vanno a chiusura .



Si capirà tutto dall'immobilismo o meno sul mercato, arrivare al 30, cioè a una settimana dal ritiro, senza un allenatore più o meno bloccato non sarebbe un bel segnale a mio avviso.


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (11 Giugno 2016)

e cmq è passata sotto silenzio un altra conferma di Pasquale...cioè che cinesi si impegnano a mettere 300 milioni all'anno per merchandising e mercato....è già la terza volta che lo ripete in un suo articolo...


----------



## Casnop (11 Giugno 2016)

The P ha scritto:


> se è vero direi che questi ci vogliono davvero tanto!
> 
> Comunque credo la fonte di Campopiano sia lo stesso Sal, per cui... c'è da crederci.


Comincio a pensarlo seriamente. Se non erro, un suo follower su twitter fece qualche giorno fa una battuta circa quello che avrebbe potuto essere il pensiero di Galatioto riguardo un aspetto del negoziato da parte di Berlusconi, e lui rispose dando l'impressione di sapere di essere informato sulla posizione del manager americano. Non ricordo la circostanza, ma l'impressione che ricavai da quella risposta me la ricordo benissimo. E' davvero possibile che la fonte sia lì. Buon per lui, buon per noi.


----------



## goleador 70 (11 Giugno 2016)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Campopiano che anticipa l'ANSA di qualche ora su una indiscrezione giornalistica di questo tipo: veramente impressionante. Complimenti sinceri.



Eh ma campopiano non ne azzecca una eh..

Questo è avanti anni luce a tutti sulla trattativa


----------



## Super_Lollo (11 Giugno 2016)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Si capirà tutto dall'immobilismo o meno sul mercato, arrivare al 30, cioè a una settimana dal ritiro, senza un allenatore più o meno bloccato non sarebbe un bel segnale a mio avviso.


Guarda , vedendo come ha lavorato Galatioto nel passato è un IPER pianificatore e non pensò proprio che si faccia prendere in castagna da una cosa così basilare .

Per me , ma ripeto è una mia idea hanno già allenatore e almeno 2 colpi già chiusi ... Appena avranno la possibilità di comunicarlo per ovvii motivi lo faranno .


----------



## wfiesso (11 Giugno 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *ANSA: Lunedì vertice tra advisor dei cinesi e manager Fininvest per dare un'accellerata alla stesura dell'accordo per l'acquisto del 70% del Milan, ferma restando comunque la proroga al 30 giugno concordata per l'operazione che subirà Berlusconi.
> Confermato l'arrivo di Galatioto e di un suo collaboratore da New York.
> Galatioto e Gancikoff dunque incontreranno i manager di Fininvest, Cannatelli, Pellegrino e Franzosi.*



Eh ma campopiano non ne becca mai una .... hahahahahaha


----------



## naliM77 (11 Giugno 2016)

Ragazzi, da come la vedo io, la firma non verrà messa fino a che Berlusconi non verrà operato e fino a che non sarà definitivamente fuori pericolo.

Firmare con Berlusconi sotto i ferri o ancora in convalescenza sarebbe di cattivo gusto. La proroga quindi serve solo a permettere a Berlusconi di riprendersi e dare tempo ai cinesi di produrre tutti i documenti necessari. Quindi per ora Galatioto & C. arriveranno e predisporranno tutto, magari stringeranno la mano ai manager Fininvest lasciandosi con la parola che il giorno dopo che Berlusconi sarà definitivamente ristabilito, si procederà alle firme.

La proroga dell'esclusiva al 30, serve anche per tranquillizzare tutti, i cinesi che temevano che forse Berlusconi stesse allungando i tempi per permettere altri inserimenti e rilanci nella trattativa e Fininvest perchè così potrà ottenere tutte le garanzie richieste in tempo.


----------



## Freddiedevil (11 Giugno 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *ANSA: Lunedì vertice tra advisor dei cinesi e manager Fininvest per dare un'accellerata alla stesura dell'accordo per l'acquisto del 70% del Milan, ferma restando comunque la proroga al 30 giugno concordata per l'operazione che subirà Berlusconi.
> Confermato l'arrivo di Galatioto e di un suo collaboratore da New York.
> Galatioto e Gancikoff dunque incontreranno i manager di Fininvest, Cannatelli, Pellegrino e Franzosi.*



Firmalo Cannatelliiiiiiii firmaloooooooooo


----------



## Ragnet_7 (11 Giugno 2016)

La maggior parte dei giornali sportivi italiani andrebbero presi e strappati senza ritegno.

Berlusconi ha detto 30 volte in tv che ha deciso di vendere, dopo le elezioni sono uscite tantissime voci che starebbe cambiando idea , il diretto interessato ha detto qualcosa? Si basano su una supposizione che tutti hanno fatto che Berlusca dicesse di vendere per le elezioni e speculano su quello. Io penso che Berlusconi abbia comunicato la decisione di vendere a Fininvest , la trattativa procede , sta andando avanti come è giusto che sia , Galatioto sarà qui Lunedì , parlerà con Finivest , si limeranno i dettagli , parlerà con Berlusca , lo convincerà che hanno due ******** sotto enormi e tutto andrà per il meglio.

Quando la trattativa si concluderà tutti i "giornalai" saliranno sul carro , ma avranno fatto tutti una bruttissima figura.

Questi ci stanno provando dallo scorso anno a prenderci , non si arrenderanno tanto facilmente.


----------



## corvorossonero (11 Giugno 2016)

L'unica cosa che non capisco è perché 6/7 imprenditori hanno bisogno di unirsi per prendere il MIlan?


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (11 Giugno 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *ANSA: Lunedì vertice tra advisor dei cinesi e manager Fininvest per dare un'accellerata alla stesura dell'accordo per l'acquisto del 70% del Milan, ferma restando comunque la proroga al 30 giugno concordata per l'operazione che subirà Berlusconi.
> Confermato l'arrivo di Galatioto e di un suo collaboratore da New York.
> Galatioto e Gancikoff dunque incontreranno i manager di Fininvest, Cannatelli, Pellegrino e Franzosi.*



Sei ore prima dell'ANSA. Niente male, Pasquale


----------



## naliM77 (11 Giugno 2016)

Aggiungo...

La proroga al 30 non significa che si chiuderà il 30. La proroga al 30 significa che si ha tempo fino al 30, ma che comunque si può chiudere anche martedì eh. Non è che sono tutti d'accordo però Cannatelli o Galatioto dicono "eh no, c'è la proroga fino al 30 fino ad allora non si può fermare". La proroga, da come la vedo io e l'hoscritto sopra, è stata posta solo per permettere a Berlusconi di riprenderesi e per permettere ai membri della cordata di proseguire con i lavori necessari. Perchè accordare una proroga al 20 e poi accorgersi che ci sarebbero voluti altri due giorni, avrebbe portato ad un ennesimo rinvio.

Quindi come scrivono molti, andando a sensazione, per me si chiuderà molto prima del 30. Galatioto arriva per chiudere e limare le ultime cose. I cinesi non sarà necessario che arrivino, visto che se le cose andranno come di dovere, ad acquistare il Milan sarà il Presidente della Società veicolo eheheh non certo il fondo. Questi vogliono mantenere il più stretto riserbo sulla loro identità, fino alla firma e seguente ufficialità


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (11 Giugno 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> L'unica cosa che non capisco è perché 6/7 imprenditori hanno bisogno di unirsi per prendere il MIlan?



tu preferiresti mettere 40 milioni di euro all'anno (faccio un esempio) e magari a fine anno avere degli utili da dividere o metterne 150/200 ed essere sempre in perdita???...ovviamente è solo una mia idea...ok l'essere ricchi ma ovviamente non sono tifosi...vorranno cmq guadagnarci...poi magari di questi 6/7 la metà sono solo sponsor...


----------



## markjordan (11 Giugno 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Diró un opinione personale , per me chiudono ben prima del 30 ... Si vedono lunedì sistemano tutto poi vanno a chiusura .


o ci salutano
x me e' lo snodo , non possono proseguire senza garanzie sulla volonta' di vendere 
sbagliero' ma rimane la settimana decisiva


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (11 Giugno 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *ANSA: Lunedì vertice tra advisor dei cinesi e manager Fininvest per dare un'accellerata alla stesura dell'accordo per l'acquisto del 70% del Milan, ferma restando comunque la proroga al 30 giugno concordata per l'operazione che subirà Berlusconi.
> Confermato l'arrivo di Galatioto e di un suo collaboratore da New York.
> Galatioto e Gancikoff dunque incontreranno i manager di Fininvest, Cannatelli, Pellegrino e Franzosi.*


Ma che fonte ha Campopiano? Ha anticipato perfino l'Ansa.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (11 Giugno 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> L'unica cosa che non capisco è perché 6/7 imprenditori hanno bisogno di unirsi per prendere il MIlan?


Perché è un mandato governativo. A nessuna delle società in ballo interessava prelevare, privatamente, il Milan, come è invece successo all'Inter con Suning, quindi le società si sono messe assieme, sempre dietro ordine del governo, per unire le forze, dividere gli sforzi e prelevare il Milan.


----------



## DannySa (11 Giugno 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> L'unica cosa che non capisco è perché 6/7 imprenditori hanno bisogno di unirsi per prendere il MIlan?



Finché garantiscono grosse spese, 1,5 mld di qua e di là non è un problema.
Io sono curioso di sapere chi ci sarà dietro a questi cinesi, mistero nel mistero, ma finché verranno garantiti gli investimenti necessari ogni anno siamo in una botte di ferro.
Se garantiscono tutti questi soldi non possono essere pesci piccoli, magari qualcuno sì, ma 2-3 devono essere piuttosto potenti.


----------



## MaggieCloun (11 Giugno 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *ANSA: Lunedì vertice tra advisor dei cinesi e manager Fininvest per dare un'accellerata alla stesura dell'accordo per l'acquisto del 70% del Milan, ferma restando comunque la proroga al 30 giugno concordata per l'operazione che subirà Berlusconi.
> Confermato l'arrivo di Galatioto e di un suo collaboratore da New York.
> Galatioto e Gancikoff dunque incontreranno i manager di Fininvest, Cannatelli, Pellegrino e Franzosi.*



Ottimo ma vorrei capire se l'Ansa ha "copiazzato" Campopiano o ha avuto fonti proprie per dire anche loro cosi.


----------



## mefisto94 (11 Giugno 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Guarda , vedendo come ha lavorato Galatioto nel passato è un IPER pianificatore e non pensò proprio che si faccia prendere in castagna da una cosa così basilare .
> 
> Per me , ma ripeto è una mia idea hanno già allenatore e almeno 2 colpi già chiusi ... Appena avranno la possibilità di comunicarlo per ovvii motivi lo faranno .



Un'altra cosa che speriamo abbiano già chiusa è la busta con dentro la lettera di licenziamento di cravatta gialla.


----------



## naliM77 (11 Giugno 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> L'unica cosa che non capisco è perché 6/7 imprenditori hanno bisogno di unirsi per prendere il MIlan?



Perchè l'unione fa la forza  

Un conto è tirar fuori 1 miliardo di euro da soli, un conto è tirarne fuori 200 milioni a testa. Tu cosa preferiresti fare?

Intanto con 7 imprenditori di livello planetario, si aggirebbe in un colpo solo l'ostacolo fair play, visto che basterebbe che ognuno di loro stipulasse contratti di sponsorizzazione da 10 milioni dieuro ciascuno per chiudere in un colpo solo il bilancio in pareggio e mandare a farsi benedire il FPF già da ora. Poi potrebbero investire pesantemente sul mercato grazie a quelle sponsorizzazioni e così via.

Riguardo i 300 milioni di investimento tra mercaato e Merchandising, credo che il 70% di quella cifra, vada proprio su quest'ultimo e solo una parte vada al mercato. Se sapientemente gestito, il mercato con 90 milioni di euro a disposizione, un monte ingaggi incrementato notevolmente grazie alle sponsorizzazioni e all'aumento degli introiti di marketing, potrebbe faraci tornare a competere per le vittorie di titoli in Italia ed in Europa nel giro di 2/3 anni.

Spero solo che molti di voi non pensino di vincere lo scudetto già l'anno prossimo. Roma Juve e Napoli ci sono superiori e di molto, non basterà una sola sessione di mercato per ristabilire la parità, servirà del duro lavoro di taglio di rami secchi, investimenti e sio spera quindi risultati...ma servono 2 anni, forse 3. Io già l'anno prossimo mi accontenterei di qualificarmi per una qualsiasi delle due competizioni europee e magari vincere la Coppa Italia.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (11 Giugno 2016)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Ma che fonte ha Campopiano? Ha anticipato perfino l'Ansa.





Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Sei ore prima dell'ANSA. Niente male, Pasquale





Casnop ha scritto:


> Campopiano che anticipa l'ANSA di qualche ora su una indiscrezione giornalistica di questo tipo: veramente impressionante. Complimenti sinceri.


Assurdo. Dev'essere una fonte a stretto contatto con i venditori e gli acquirenti, perché è arrivato *sempre* prima di tutti gli altri: lui già parlava di Milan cinese, quando nessun'altra testata riportava indiscrezioni della trattativa; lui ha anticipato di una settimana la data dell'esclusiva e ci ha beccato, sempre mentre gli altri non sapevano che pesci pigliare; adesso ha indovinato anche il viaggio di Galatioto, addirittura prima che l'ANSA ne facesse un comunicato. 
Diciamo che è stato molto fortunato in questa storia, perché è un po' come se io o qualcuno di voi conoscessimo gli avvocati (faccio tanto per dire) che stanno redigendo i contratti per Fininvest e Galatioto. È normale, poi, che io, utente e appassionato qualunque, arrivi prima di chiunque altro.


----------



## Casnop (11 Giugno 2016)

naliM77 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, da come la vedo io, la firma non verrà messa fino a che Berlusconi non verrà operato e fino a che non sarà definitivamente fuori pericolo.
> 
> Firmare con Berlusconi sotto i ferri o ancora in convalescenza sarebbe di cattivo gusto. La proroga quindi serve solo a permettere a Berlusconi di riprendersi e dare tempo ai cinesi di produrre tutti i documenti necessari. Quindi per ora Galatioto & C. arriveranno e predisporranno tutto, magari stringeranno la mano ai manager Fininvest lasciandosi con la parola che il giorno dopo che Berlusconi sarà definitivamente ristabilito, si procederà alle firme.
> 
> La proroga dell'esclusiva al 30, serve anche per tranquillizzare tutti, i cinesi che temevano che forse Berlusconi stesse allungando i tempi per permettere altri inserimenti e rilanci nella trattativa e Fininvest perchè così potrà ottenere tutte le garanzie richieste in tempo.


Analisi corretta. Aggiungerei che, essendo i due manager probabili futuri amministratori del club, come delegati o consiglieri semplici, vorranno concordare in questo incontro anche le modalità del passaggio di consegne della gestione del club, tra cui la rilevante questione del mercato. Attesi sviluppi interessanti anche su questo.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (11 Giugno 2016)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Galatioto incontra i vertici amministrativi e finanziari di Fininvest, non quelli legali che hanno completato o stanno completando il lavoro di stesura del contratto, per consegnare la documentazione bancaria ed amministrativa che attesta la costituzione, imminente o già avvenuta, della società veicolo e la domiciliazione dei fondi necessari al pagamento della quota del capitale sociale del club nonché ai finanziamenti promessi nel piano industriale esposto nell'offerta. Se confermate, le cifre sul piano industriale indicate oggi da Campopiano sono molto diverse da quelle inizialmente segnalate, segno che ogni probabilità ci sia stato un rilancio del consorzio cinese su questo punto per venire incontro alle richieste di Berlusconi, e superare gli ultimi ostacoli al pieno consenso. Direi che siamo ormai molto vicini al traguardo.


Toglimi una curiosità: lavori, o hai lavorato, nel settore finanziario? Quando parli degli aspetti tecnici della trattativa, sembra tu stia uscendo dagli uffici con Cannatelli e Galatioto


----------



## Casnop (11 Giugno 2016)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Ottimo ma vorrei capire se l'Ansa ha "copiazzato" Campopiano o ha avuto fonti proprie per dire anche loro cosi.


L'ANSA è un'agenzia giornalistica, riporta dispacci da fonti dirette, non è una rivista di gossip. No, direi proprio che non scopiazza.


----------



## robs91 (11 Giugno 2016)

Intanto corriere e gazzetta scrivono che le firme difficilmente ci saranno entro giugno ma è più probabile che si arrivi ad inizio luglio.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (11 Giugno 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Un'altra cosa che speriamo abbiano già chiusa è la busta con dentro la lettera di licenziamento di cravatta gialla.





Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Assurdo. Dev'essere una fonte a stretto contatto con i venditori e gli acquirenti, perché è arrivato *sempre* prima di tutti gli altri: lui già parlava di Milan cinese, quando nessun'altra testata riportava indiscrezioni della trattativa; lui ha anticipato di una settimana la data dell'esclusiva e ci ha beccato, sempre mentre gli altri non sapevano che pesci pigliare; adesso ha indovinato anche il viaggio di Galatioto, addirittura prima che l'ANSA ne facesse un comunicato.
> Diciamo che è stato molto fortunato in questa storia, perché è un po' come se io o qualcuno di voi conoscessimo gli avvocati (faccio tanto per dire) che stanno redigendo i contratti per Fininvest e Galatioto. È normale, poi, che io, utente e appassionato qualunque, arrivi prima di chiunque altro.





Casnop ha scritto:


> Analisi corretta. Aggiungerei che, essendo i due manager probabili futuri amministratori del club, come delegati o consiglieri semplici, vorranno concordare in questo incontro anche le modalità del passaggio di consegne della gestione del club, tra cui la rilevante questione del mercato. Attesi sviluppi interessanti anche su questo.



Su Galliani potremmo aspettarci sorprese solo dopo il closing... ossia quando verrà cambiato ufficialmente il management. Ma fino ad allora (presumibilmente fine luglio), tutto verrà fatto dalla mente cinese con il vecchio braccio gestionale.

Sul resto concordo: visto la conclusione prossima della trattativa bisogna dare un segnale annunciando almeno l'allenatore, anche prima del preliminare possibilmente. Poi nel mese successivo vanno messi sotto contratto i primi giocatori. E ad agosto si conclude con ciò che rimane sul mercato. Questa sessione andrà un po' così, diciamo ad handicap. Ma è inevitabile. L'importante è garantirci un futuro con nuovi proprietari, nuovi capitali e nuovi dirigenti. 
Poi avremo molte altre sessioni di mercato per divertirci dall'inizio alla fine.


----------



## goleador 70 (11 Giugno 2016)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Intanto corriere e gazzetta scrivono che le firme difficilmente ci saranno entro giugno ma è più probabile che si arrivi ad inizio luglio.


Ahahahah che fantocci


----------



## Casnop (11 Giugno 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Toglimi una curiosità: lavori, o hai lavorato, nel settore finanziario? Quando parli degli aspetti tecnici della trattativa, sembra tu stia uscendo dagli uffici con Cannatelli e Galatioto


Magari, qui tira aria da settantino (di milioni di euro) di compensi professionali... No, monto solo la pasta per il pane che mangeranno domani i Galatioto ed i Cannatelli. Un umile fornaio.


----------



## FK87 (11 Giugno 2016)

Settimana prossima si ultimano gli ultimi dettagli e la settimana che va dal 20 al 26 per me si firma il preliminare


----------



## dhorasoosarebbetitolare (11 Giugno 2016)

goleador 70 ha scritto:


> Ho riletto l'articolo
> 
> Non c'è nemmeno un condizionale





Freddiedevil ha scritto:


> Rileggi meglio...solo futuro indicativo





corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Mi dici dove?
> e non sono uno di quelli ottimisti per precisare.



Ragazzi non fate le pulci sull'analisi grammaticale.

Sono rimbalzi non corroborati dai fatti.
E, ripeto, la cresta di Campopiano si è abbassata un bel po'.

Non voglio fare il menagramo ma almeno quando mi arriverà l'ennesima badilata in faccia da parte del Nano, io sarò pronto a schivarla. 

Non mi fido e non lo farò mai. 

Si parla di viaggi di Galatioto, di trattative con Pellegrini, Ibra, Emery ed invece mi ritrovo con il rinnovo di Vergara e il Condom che sridacchia in giro.

No, mi dispiace. Per ora posso dire che l'ha orchestrata meglio che con Bee.


----------



## Casnop (11 Giugno 2016)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Intanto corriere e gazzetta scrivono che le firme difficilmente ci saranno entro giugno ma è più probabile che si arrivi ad inizio luglio.


Hanno orologi un po' sballati, robs... No, chiudono molto prima: Galatioto si sta scomodando proprio per questo.


----------



## The P (11 Giugno 2016)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Magari, qui tira aria da settantino (di milioni di euro) di compensi professionali... No, monto solo la pasta per il pane che mangeranno domani i Galatioto ed i Cannatelli. Un umile fornaio.



anche un divoratore di libri a giudicare sia della tua parafrasi che dalla terminologia, spesso tecnica, che utilizzi. 

Grande Cansop, bell'acquisto di MW


----------



## Louis Gara (11 Giugno 2016)

Secondo me appena ha letto del rinnovo di Zapata e Vergara gli si sono girati i cog. ed è venuto a prendere a palate il Gallo


----------



## admin (11 Giugno 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *ANSA: Lunedì vertice tra advisor dei cinesi e manager Fininvest per dare un'accellerata alla stesura dell'accordo per l'acquisto del 70% del Milan, ferma restando comunque la proroga al 30 giugno concordata per l'operazione che subirà Berlusconi.
> Confermato l'arrivo di Galatioto e di un suo collaboratore da New York.
> Galatioto e Gancikoff dunque incontreranno i manager di Fininvest, Cannatelli, Pellegrino e Franzosi.*




.


----------



## MaggieCloun (11 Giugno 2016)

Casnop ha scritto:


> L'ANSA è un'agenzia giornalistica, riporta dispacci da fonti dirette, non è una rivista di gossip. No, direi proprio che non scopiazza.



Perfetto ottimo grazie, quindi altra conferma oltre Campopiano.


----------



## Super_Lollo (11 Giugno 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> L'unica cosa che non capisco è perché 6/7 imprenditori hanno bisogno di unirsi per prendere il MIlan?



Perché l operazione è " statale " e per avere il controllo ( il governo cinese ) ha bisogno di più società . Considera che se punti a entrare nel gruppo delle 4 squadre più forti del mondo servono molti soldi e ovviamente è meno gravoso per le società se sono più di una .


----------



## Freddiedevil (11 Giugno 2016)

non c'è una possibilità che firmino già lunedì o martedì quando si incontreranno?


----------



## Super_Lollo (11 Giugno 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Un'altra cosa che speriamo abbiano già chiusa è la busta con dentro la lettera di licenziamento di cravatta gialla.



State dando troppa importanza al pelato , se arrivano i cinesi avrà 1/100 della libertà di prima . I cinesi son tutto fuorché stupidi .


----------



## Super_Lollo (11 Giugno 2016)

Freddiedevil ha scritto:


> non c'è una possibilità che firmino già lunedì o martedì quando si incontreranno?



Certo , ma aspetteranno il nano ad annunciare .


----------



## diavoloINme (11 Giugno 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> State dando troppa importanza al pelato , se arrivano i cinesi avrà 1/100 della libertà di prima . I cinesi son tutto fuorché stupidi .



Voglio una dirigenza con le contropalle!!! I cinesi facciano le riunioni dietro la scrivania, facciano programmi a media-lunga scadenza, costruiscano lo stadio ecc ecc. Voglio gente di calcio e di campo!!!! E voglio galliani fuori dal milan. Voglio troppo? Questo è il minimo.


----------



## Tifo'o (11 Giugno 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *ANSA: Lunedì vertice tra advisor dei cinesi e manager Fininvest per dare un'accellerata alla stesura dell'accordo per l'acquisto del 70% del Milan, ferma restando comunque la proroga al 30 giugno concordata per l'operazione che subirà Berlusconi.
> Confermato l'arrivo di Galatioto e di un suo collaboratore da New York.
> Galatioto e Gancikoff dunque incontreranno i manager di Fininvest, Cannatelli, Pellegrino e Franzosi.*



Galatito parlò di 6/8 settimane, diciamo 8 settimane lo disse il 15 aprile.. e tra 4 giorni si arriva giusto ai famosi due mesi e lui lunedì arriva.


----------



## Casnop (11 Giugno 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Secondo me appena ha letto del rinnovo di Zapata e Vergara gli si sono girati i cog. ed è venuto a prendere a palate il Gallo


 Già. Comunque la notizia sull'ANSA è veramente sensazionale: lì sono le fonti dirette che "portano" le notizie, non il contrario. Praticamente Galatioto si è fatto annunciare dalle fanfare che ha azionato a tutto spiano. Non credo che lo abbia fatto per comunicare che sta venendo in Italia per portare le paste secche in ospedale al degente Silvio.


----------



## Louis Gara (11 Giugno 2016)

*Gazzetta, Sportmediaset e Corriere della Sera, oltre a confermare l'arrivo di Galatioto, riportano che difficilmente la firma ci sarà entro la fine del mese. Il Corriere specifica che più probabilmente l'affare si chiuderà entro i primi 10 giorni di luglio.*


----------



## Tifo'o (11 Giugno 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Gazzetta, Sportmediaset e Corriere della Sera, oltre a confermare l'arrivo di Galatioto, riportano che difficilmente la firma ci sarà entro la fine del mese. Il Corriere specifica che più probabilmente l'affare si chiuderà entro i primi 10 giorni di luglio.*



Che significa, prendiamo l'allenatore a metà luglio?


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (11 Giugno 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> State dando troppa importanza al pelato , se arrivano i cinesi avrà 1/100 della libertà di prima . I cinesi son tutto fuorché stupidi .



Se tutto va come deve andare stapperemo due bottiglie: una col preliminare e un'altra col closing quando sarà annunciato il nuovo management...  poi rimbocchiamoci le maniche perché la strada verso l'Olimpo non sarà breve ma quanto meno sarà tracciata. Basterà solo imboccarla con pazienza e fiducia. Due virtù che molti sembrano aver completamente smarrito negli ultimi tempi. E che con il cambio societario mi auguro tornino a far parte del bagaglio di ogni tifoso rossonero.

P.S. l'esclusiva era fissata da tempo per il 15 quindi il viaggio potrebbe essere stato programmato da prima, ma ciò non toglie che l'occasione verrà colta per arrivare ad una chiusura ben prima del 30 giugno. Il tempo di sistemare il cyborg nano e renderlo edotto degli ultimi particolari.


----------



## Super_Lollo (11 Giugno 2016)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Voglio una dirigenza con le contropalle!!! I cinesi facciano le riunioni dietro la scrivania, facciano programmi a media-lunga scadenza, costruiscano lo stadio ecc ecc. Voglio gente di calcio e di campo!!!! E voglio galliani fuori dal milan. Voglio troppo? Questo è il minimo.


Con m sfondi una porta aperta ma la risposta la avremo solo al primo cda straordinario quando esporranno il nuovo assetto societario . Sicuramente il pelato non sarà più AD


----------



## Super_Lollo (11 Giugno 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Che significa, prendiamo l'allenatore a metà luglio?



Il fatto che sia una balla lo capisco dal contratto di Brocco che scade il 30 giugno e entro quella data ci deve già essere un nuovo allenatore .


----------



## sballotello (11 Giugno 2016)

Personalmente non frega niente dell allenatore o della campagna acquisti, mi interessa solo che vada in porto la cessione


----------



## diavoloINme (11 Giugno 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Con m sfondi una porta aperta ma la risposta la avremo solo al primo cda straordinario quando esporranno il nuovo assetto societario . Sicuramente il pelato non sarà più AD



Non lo voglio nemmeno ad annaffiare le piante. Le ruba!!!!!! A meno che non coltiviamo quelle carnivore hiihihihi


----------



## sballotello (11 Giugno 2016)

Ps, anche questa lha cannata Campopiano cit.


----------



## Casnop (11 Giugno 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Gazzetta, Sportmediaset e Corriere della Sera, oltre a confermare l'arrivo di Galatioto, riportano che difficilmente la firma ci sarà entro la fine del mese. Il Corriere specifica che più probabilmente l'affare si chiuderà entro i primi 10 giorni di luglio.*


Per questi Berlusconi era Re Tentenna fino a qualche ora fa, ora invece firma. Visibilmente, azzardano senza informazioni sul campo.


----------



## Super_Lollo (11 Giugno 2016)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Per questi Berlusconi era Re Tentenna fino a qualche ora fa, ora invece firma. Visibilmente, azzardano senza informazioni sul campo.


Ma infatti non hanno una minima vergogna a manipolare così le notizie . Pura immondizia , altre che testate giornalistiche .


----------



## MrPeppez (11 Giugno 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Gazzetta, Sportmediaset e Corriere della Sera, oltre a confermare l'arrivo di Galatioto, riportano che difficilmente la firma ci sarà entro la fine del mese. Il Corriere specifica che più probabilmente l'affare si chiuderà entro i primi 10 giorni di luglio.*



Si vabè....nemmeno un giorno ed è uscito un altro rinvio (oltre il raduno). Mamma mia..


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (11 Giugno 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *ANSA: Lunedì vertice tra advisor dei cinesi e manager Fininvest per dare un'accellerata alla stesura dell'accordo per l'acquisto del 70% del Milan, ferma restando comunque la proroga al 30 giugno concordata per l'operazione che subirà Berlusconi.
> Confermato l'arrivo di Galatioto e di un suo collaboratore da New York.
> Galatioto e Gancikoff dunque incontreranno i manager di Fininvest, Cannatelli, Pellegrino e Franzosi.*


----------



## Clarenzio (11 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> .


----------



## goleador 70 (11 Giugno 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma infatti non hanno una minima vergogna a manipolare così le notizie . Pura immondizia , altre che testate giornalistiche .



Il problema e' che quelli non informati come noi sul forum ci credono anche purtroppo


----------



## TheZio (11 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *ANSA: Lunedì vertice tra advisor dei cinesi e manager Fininvest per dare un'accellerata alla stesura dell'accordo per l'acquisto del 70% del Milan, ferma restando comunque la proroga al 30 giugno concordata per l'operazione che subirà Berlusconi.
> Confermato l'arrivo di Galatioto e di un suo collaboratore da New York.
> Galatioto e Gancikoff dunque incontreranno i manager di Fininvest, Cannatelli, Pellegrino e Franzosi.**
> 
> ...



Capolavoro di Campopiano. Giù il cappello! 
Comunque segnalo che anche Repubblica ci aveva visto giusto, anche se loro parlavano di chiusura.. Beh vediamo cosa accadrà.
Comunque mi sembra filtri cauto pessimismo cit.


----------



## mefisto94 (11 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


>



Sopra : MILAN

Sotto : WE WANT YOU


----------



## MaggieCloun (11 Giugno 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Gazzetta, Sportmediaset e Corriere della Sera, oltre a confermare l'arrivo di Galatioto, riportano che difficilmente la firma ci sarà entro la fine del mese. Il Corriere specifica che più probabilmente l'affare si chiuderà entro i primi 10 giorni di luglio.*





Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Che significa, prendiamo l'allenatore a metà luglio?



PErchè ancora pensi al nuovo allenatore? per me se arrivano i cinesi visti i tempi che si allungano per me si andrà avanti con Brocchi  .


----------



## MrPeppez (11 Giugno 2016)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> PErchè ancora pensi al nuovo allenatore? per me se arrivano i cinesi visti i tempi che si allungano per me si andrà avanti con Brocchi  .



Verissimo....mamma mia..


----------



## BossKilla7 (11 Giugno 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Gazzetta, Sportmediaset e Corriere della Sera, oltre a confermare l'arrivo di Galatioto, riportano che difficilmente la firma ci sarà entro la fine del mese. Il Corriere specifica che più probabilmente l'affare si chiuderà entro i primi 10 giorni di luglio.*


"Difficilmente, probabilmente" ma non si stancano?


----------



## goleador 70 (11 Giugno 2016)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> "Difficilmente, probabilmente" ma non si stancano?



Evidentemente no 
Sono proprio spudorati


----------



## de sica (11 Giugno 2016)

Ovviamente si tende sempre a dare priorità alle notizie "negative". Comincio a pensare che alcuni tifosi sperino in una "non cessione" solo per dire "ve l'avevo detto".


----------



## goleador 70 (11 Giugno 2016)

de sica ha scritto:


> Ovviamente si tende sempre a dare priorità alle notizie "negative". Comincio a pensare che alcuni tifosi sperino in una "non cessione" solo per dire "ve l'avevo detto".


E' da un po' che lo penso anch'io


----------



## MrPeppez (11 Giugno 2016)

de sica ha scritto:


> Ovviamente si tende sempre a dare priorità alle notizie "negative". Comincio a pensare che alcuni tifosi sperino in una "non cessione" solo per dire "ve l'avevo detto".





goleador 70 ha scritto:


> E' da un po' che lo penso anch'io



Io commento semplicemente le voci.

Il fatto che dovrebbe arrivare Galatioto lunedì e il fatto dell'ennesimo rinvio al 10 Luglio (a ritiro iniziato) mi fa preoccupare molto.


----------



## mandraghe (11 Giugno 2016)

de sica ha scritto:


> Ovviamente si tende sempre a dare priorità alle notizie "negative". Comincio a pensare che alcuni tifosi sperino in una "non cessione" solo per dire "ve l'avevo detto".



Questa cosa mi pare scontata. 

Che poi non capisco perché eventualmente vantarsi per un fatto che ci manderà a picco definitivamente, mah.


----------



## Coripra (11 Giugno 2016)

de sica ha scritto:


> Ovviamente si tende sempre a dare priorità alle notizie "negative". Comincio a pensare che alcuni tifosi sperino in una "non cessione" solo per dire "ve l'avevo detto".



Parecchi anche in questo forum, IMHO


----------



## Louis Gara (11 Giugno 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Gazzetta, Sportmediaset e Corriere della Sera, oltre a confermare l'arrivo di Galatioto, riportano che difficilmente la firma ci sarà entro la fine del mese. Il Corriere specifica che più probabilmente l'affare si chiuderà entro i primi 10 giorni di luglio.*





Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *ANSA: Lunedì vertice tra advisor dei cinesi e manager Fininvest per dare un'accellerata alla stesura dell'accordo per l'acquisto del 70% del Milan, ferma restando comunque la proroga al 30 giugno concordata per l'operazione che subirà Berlusconi.
> Confermato l'arrivo di Galatioto e di un suo collaboratore da New York.
> Galatioto e Gancikoff dunque incontreranno i manager di Fininvest, Cannatelli, Pellegrino e Franzosi.*



*Tornate on topic*


----------



## goleador 70 (11 Giugno 2016)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Io commento semplicemente le voci.
> 
> Il fatto che dovrebbe arrivare Galatioto lunedì e il fatto dell'ennesimo rinvio al 10 Luglio (a ritiro iniziato) mi fa preoccupare molto.



Il rinvio al 10 luglio e' una notizia assurda di chi ha dimostrato di non sapere nulla della trattativa 

Non è facile per nessuno me ne rendo conto ma cerchiamo di stare più sereni..


----------



## MrPeppez (11 Giugno 2016)

goleador 70 ha scritto:


> Il rinvio al 10 luglio e' una notizia assurda di chi ha dimostrato di non sapere nulla della trattativa
> 
> Non è facile per nessuno me ne rendo conto ma cerchiamo di stare più sereni..



Non voglio essere scottato nuovamente. Sono pessimista e l'avete capito tutti. Però il rinvio al 30 Giugno l'altro giorno lo han dato prima "chi ha dimostrato di non sapere nulla della trattativa".

E poi il Corriere della Sera se non sbaglio è considerato affidabile.


----------



## wfiesso (11 Giugno 2016)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Si vabè....nemmeno un giorno ed è uscito un altro rinvio (oltre il raduno). Mamma mia..



Confrontarsi con te é impossibile, ci rinuncio


----------



## Casnop (11 Giugno 2016)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Io commento semplicemente le voci.
> 
> Il fatto che dovrebbe arrivare Galatioto lunedì e il fatto dell'ennesimo rinvio al 10 Luglio (a ritiro iniziato) mi fa preoccupare molto.


Rasserenati, Peppe: la presenza dei due manager in Italia non è legata esclusivamente al passaggio di quote, ma anche alla definizione delle modalità di cogestione del club tra le due parti nella fase antecedente al closing, soprattutto per quanto attiene alle decisioni nel settore tecnico (allenatore, giocatori). La necessità di fare bene, ma anche presto, è stata avvertita dallo stesso Berlusconi più volte nelle interviste delle ultime settimane in cui annunciava la cessione. Ne va della sostanza degli investimenti annunciati dai nuovi soci, se essi non possono essere realizzati con modalità tali da consentire di cogliere le migliori opportunità di mercato. Checché ne pensi sul punto il grande Campopiano, io credo che le parti converranno che, già nelle more della sottoscrizione del preliminare, quindi subito, le parti possano concordare la designazione del nuovo allenatore con lo staff tecnico e, su indicazione di quest'ultimo, la individuazione dei giocatori ritenuti necessari al nuovo progetto. Gli strumenti giuridici e contabili per realizzare questa condivisione di scelte gestionali e tecniche sono molteplici, occorre solo la concorde volontà delle parti. Galatioto è in Italia, tra poche ore, anche e soprattutto per questo.


----------



## MrPeppez (11 Giugno 2016)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Rasserenati, Peppe: la presenza dei due manager in Italia non è legata esclusivamente al passaggio di quote, ma anche alla definizione delle modalità di cogestione del club tra le due parti nella fase antecedente al closing, soprattutto per quanto attiene alle decisioni nel settore tecnico (allenatore, giocatori). La necessità di fare bene, ma anche presto, è stata avvertita dallo stesso Berlusconi più volte nelle interviste delle ultime settimane in cui annunciava la cessione. Ne va della sostanza degli investimenti annunciati dai nuovi soci, se essi non possono essere realizzati con modalità tali da consentire di cogliere le migliori opportunità di mercato. Checché ne pensi sul punto il grande Campopiano, io credo che le parti converranno che, già nelle more della sottoscrizione del preliminare, quindi subito, le parti possano concordare la designazione del nuovo allenatore con lo staff tecnico e, su indicazione di quest'ultimo, la individuazione dei giocatori ritenuti necessari al nuovo progetto. Gli strumenti giuridici e contabili per realizzare questa condivisione di scelte gestionali e tecniche sono molteplici, occorre solo la concorde volontà delle parti. Galatioto è in Italia, tra poche ore, anche e soprattutto per questo.



Io lo spero, lo spero.


----------



## MaggieCloun (11 Giugno 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Gazzetta, Sportmediaset e Corriere della Sera, oltre a confermare l'arrivo di Galatioto, riportano che difficilmente la firma ci sarà entro la fine del mese. Il Corriere specifica che più probabilmente l'affare si chiuderà entro i primi 10 giorni di luglio.*






de sica ha scritto:


> Ovviamente si tende sempre a dare priorità alle notizie "negative". Comincio a pensare che alcuni tifosi sperino in una "non cessione" solo per dire "ve l'avevo detto".



Si tende a dare prorità alle notizie pessime perchè siamo abituati a queste batoste e facciamo fatica a credere alle cose belle, io sinceramente quando leggo le notizie brutte normale che ci do peso ma sinceramente io fino a quando Campopiano, Festa o Ansa vanno avanti per la loro strada io do più peso a loro che agli altri, alche il più pessimista in fondo ci crede non lo dirà mai ma ci crede.


----------



## ps18ps (11 Giugno 2016)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Rasserenati, Peppe: la presenza dei due manager in Italia non è legata esclusivamente al passaggio di quote, ma anche alla definizione delle modalità di cogestione del club tra le due parti nella fase antecedente al closing, soprattutto per quanto attiene alle decisioni nel settore tecnico (allenatore, giocatori). La necessità di fare bene, ma anche presto, è stata avvertita dallo stesso Berlusconi più volte nelle interviste delle ultime settimane in cui annunciava la cessione. Ne va della sostanza degli investimenti annunciati dai nuovi soci, se essi non possono essere realizzati con modalità tali da consentire di cogliere le migliori opportunità di mercato. Checché ne pensi sul punto il grande Campopiano, io credo che le parti converranno che, già nelle more della sottoscrizione del preliminare, quindi subito, le parti possano concordare la designazione del nuovo allenatore con lo staff tecnico e, su indicazione di quest'ultimo, la individuazione dei giocatori ritenuti necessari al nuovo progetto. Gli strumenti giuridici e contabili per realizzare questa condivisione di scelte gestionali e tecniche sono molteplici, occorre solo la concorde volontà delle parti. Galatioto è in Italia, tra poche ore, anche e soprattutto per questo.



Secondo te è possibile che quelli che parlano di luglio magari pensino al closing?


----------



## sballotello (11 Giugno 2016)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Si tende a dare prorità alle notizie pessime perchè siamo abituati a queste batoste e facciamo fatica a credere alle cose belle, io sinceramente quando leggo le notizie brutte normale che ci do peso ma sinceramente io fino a quando Campopiano, Festa o Ansa vanno avanti per la loro strada io do più peso a loro che agli altri, alche il più pessimista in fondo ci crede non lo dirà mai ma ci crede.



capisco benissimo


----------



## Toby rosso nero (11 Giugno 2016)

Galatioto è furbo e navigato, e non vuole farsi fregare dai due volponi delinquenti che stanno cercando di allungare la trattativa in ogni modo, anche diffondendo notizie false tramite stampa controllata.

Ora ci sarà un'accelerata, nel bene o nel male. O si firma o li manda a quel paese. Speriamo bene.


----------



## kakaoo1981 (11 Giugno 2016)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Galatioto è furbo e navigato, e non vuole farsi fregare dai due volponi delinquenti che stanno cercando di allungare la trattativa in ogni modo.
> 
> Ora ci sarà un'accelerata, nel bene o nel male. O si firma o li manda a quel paese. Speriamo bene.


Giusto quello che dici, ma non credo che un boss si muova in prima persona per verificare ciò, avrebbe altri modi per farlo( conference call) credo e spero si sia mosso x qualcosa di grosso


----------



## Casnop (11 Giugno 2016)

ps18ps ha scritto:


> Secondo te è possibile che quelli che parlano di luglio magari pensino al closing?


Perché no? Il closing segna, con la sottoscrizione del contratto definitivo di compravendita, il culmine della esecuzione delle prestazioni contrattuali, la girata delle azioni in favore dell'acquirente dopo il pagamento del prezzo in favore dell'alienante. La fase intercorrente tra la stipulazione dei due contratti è ovviamente legata alla costituzione dei fondi necessari per il prezzo, nonché per le operazioni contrattuali e societarie propedeutiche alla compravendita delle quote, come, nel caso in questione, la costituzione della società veicolo. Nulla esclude che questa fase possa essere più breve se, ad esempio, gli adempimenti preliminari siano tati compiuti in una fase anteriore al preliminare, come effettivamente sembra essere accaduto. Riguardando ora i fatti per come si sono svolti o si stanno svolgendo, credo proprio che gli accordi conclusi nel memorandum d'intesa del 10 maggio siano stati molto più cogenti e molto meno virtuali di quanto si sia pensato, tanto da sollecitare il consorzio a procedere con sicurezza sul percorso contrattuale segnato con la apertura del gigantesco fondo speculativo da 1,5 miliardi di euro, secondo le stime delle fonti più accreditate. E che, dunque, lo stato delle intese negoziali sia molto più avanzato di quanto sinora apparso. Ma vedremo ora cosa accadrà, premesso che in ogni caso manca veramente poco.


----------



## Casnop (11 Giugno 2016)

kakaoo1981 ha scritto:


> Giusto quello che dici, ma non credo che un boss si muova in prima persona per verificare ciò, avrebbe altri modi per farlo( conference call) credo e spero si sia mosso x qualcosa di grosso


Ovvio, specie se la sua venuta è annunciata urbi et orbi su agenzie di stampa e molteplici testate giornalistiche, cui la notizia è stata evidentemente passata dal suo press agent. Viene qui per chiudere.


----------



## ps18ps (11 Giugno 2016)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Perché no? Il closing segna, con la sottoscrizione del contratto definitivo di compravendita, il culmine della esecuzione delle prestazioni contrattuali, la girata delle azioni in favore dell'acquirente dopo il pagamento del prezzo in favore dell'alienante. La fase intercorrente tra la stipulazione dei due contratti è ovviamente legata alla costituzione dei fondi necessari per il prezzo, nonché per le operazioni contrattuali e societarie propedeutiche alla compravendita delle quote, come, nel caso in questione, la costituzione della società veicolo. Nulla esclude che questa fase possa essere più breve se, ad esempio, gli adempimenti preliminari siano tati compiuti in una fase anteriore al preliminare, come effettivamente sembra essere accaduto. Riguardando ora i fatti per come si sono svolti o si stanno svolgendo, credo proprio che gli accordi conclusi nel memorandum d'intesa del 10 maggio siano stati molto più cogenti e molto meno virtuali di quanto si sia pensato, tanto da sollecitare il consorzio a procedere con sicurezza sul percorso contrattuale segnato con la apertura del gigantesco fondo speculativo da 1,5 miliardi di euro, secondo le stime delle fonti più accreditate. E che, dunque, lo stato delle intese negoziali sia molto più avanzato di quanto sinora apparso. Ma vedremo ora cosa accadrà, premesso che in ogni caso manca veramente poco.



Grazie. Speriamo che sia così


----------



## kolao95 (11 Giugno 2016)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Si vabè....nemmeno un giorno ed è uscito un altro rinvio (oltre il raduno). Mamma mia..



E tu giustamente credi a questi. Sei senza speranza..


----------



## martinmilan (11 Giugno 2016)

Ragazzi in queste ore sono tornato indietro con la mente al 16 aprile:''si chiude in 6-8 settimane'' cit.Galatioto.
Riascoltare ora quelle parole,dopo che il 13 viene veramente a Milano mi fa pensare un pò...
Mi fa pensare un pò perchè pensare che un Advisor di quella fama che si sbilanciava così senza avere nulla in mano in quel momento è davvero strano.

Comunque faccio notare che l'Inter non ha comunicato nessun accordo preliminare quindi non si sa mai che quella fase non sia già passata anche da noi.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (11 Giugno 2016)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Rasserenati, Peppe: la presenza dei due manager in Italia non è legata esclusivamente al passaggio di quote, ma anche alla definizione delle modalità di cogestione del club tra le due parti nella fase antecedente al closing, soprattutto per quanto attiene alle decisioni nel settore tecnico (allenatore, giocatori). La necessità di fare bene, ma anche presto, è stata avvertita dallo stesso Berlusconi più volte nelle interviste delle ultime settimane in cui annunciava la cessione. Ne va della sostanza degli investimenti annunciati dai nuovi soci, se essi non possono essere realizzati con modalità tali da consentire di cogliere le migliori opportunità di mercato. Checché ne pensi sul punto il grande Campopiano, io credo che le parti converranno che, già nelle more della sottoscrizione del preliminare, quindi subito, le parti possano concordare la designazione del nuovo allenatore con lo staff tecnico e, su indicazione di quest'ultimo, la individuazione dei giocatori ritenuti necessari al nuovo progetto. Gli strumenti giuridici e contabili per realizzare questa condivisione di scelte gestionali e tecniche sono molteplici, occorre solo la concorde volontà delle parti. Galatioto è in Italia, tra poche ore, anche e soprattutto per questo.



L umile fornaio.

Con le mani ben in pasta.....


----------



## gianni r. (11 Giugno 2016)

Mah, io ci spero in questa cosa della cessione perchè con Berlusconi ormai è finito tutto, ma non capisco perchè ci siano tutti questi misteri e ho tanta paura di una seconda fregatura come quella di Bee


----------



## Doctore (11 Giugno 2016)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Non voglio essere scottato nuovamente. Sono pessimista e l'avete capito tutti. Però il rinvio al 30 Giugno l'altro giorno lo han dato prima "chi ha dimostrato di non sapere nulla della trattativa".
> 
> E poi il Corriere della Sera se non sbaglio è considerato affidabile.



Ti capisco fratello sei sopraffatto dalle emozioni ed è veramente difficile vederla lucidamente la trattativa anche per la scottatura dell anno scorso...Dentro di me sono pessimista però cerco di guardare la questione con lucidità.
Sal verrà a trattare in prima persona...quindi significa che l interesse per chiudere la faccenda c'e ed è evidente...altrimenti i cinesi avrebbero salutato da un pezzo.


----------



## Louis Gara (12 Giugno 2016)

*Secondo Sky Berlusconi è poco convinto sul cedere il club, per questo Galatioto è in arrivo in Italia*


----------



## kolao95 (12 Giugno 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sky Berlusconi è poco convinto sul cedere il club, per questo Galatioto è in arrivo in Italia*



Te pareva, oh.


----------



## Dimaelmaggie (12 Giugno 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sky Berlusconi è poco convinto sul cedere il club, per questo Galatioto è in arrivo in Italia*



Va direttamente al San Raffaele per andare a convincerlo e poi assiste all'operazione in sala operatoria, si


----------



## goleador 70 (12 Giugno 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sky Berlusconi è poco convinto sul cedere il club, per questo Galatioto è in arrivo in Italia*



Che fenomeni su Sky


----------



## BossKilla7 (12 Giugno 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sky Berlusconi è poco convinto sul cedere il club, per questo Galatioto è in arrivo in Italia*



Ma lasciamo perdere sti clown per favore e concentriamoci sui fatti reali


----------



## __king george__ (12 Giugno 2016)

mah...in quel caso dovrebbe venire tra qualche giorno allora...non credo possa contrattare in ospedale con silvio in quelle condizioni....fosse venuto una settimana dopo l'operazione di silvio allora sarebbe già piu attendibile come ipotesi...ma in questo caso...


----------



## Blu71 (12 Giugno 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sky Berlusconi è poco convinto sul cedere il club, per questo Galatioto è in arrivo in Italia*



Sky non sa più cosa dire.


----------



## danjr (12 Giugno 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sky Berlusconi è poco convinto sul cedere il club, per questo Galatioto è in arrivo in Italia*



Ho deciso: se la cessione va in porto disdico


----------



## Blu71 (12 Giugno 2016)

danjr ha scritto:


> Ho deciso: se la cessione va in porto disdico



...se non va in porto bisogna disdire sia Sky che Mediaset...


----------



## Freddiedevil (12 Giugno 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sky Berlusconi è poco convinto sul cedere il club, per questo Galatioto è in arrivo in Italia*



Questa è proprio una ca... Berlusconi non si opera lunedì o martedì o sbaglio?


----------



## siioca (12 Giugno 2016)

Non c'è che dire, posso produrre fiction.


----------



## patriots88 (12 Giugno 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sky Berlusconi è poco convinto sul cedere il club, per questo Galatioto è in arrivo in Italia*



sky è quella seconda la quale lunedi' c'era stato il pranzo in famiglia in cui berlusconi palesava tutte le sue perplessità sulla cessione.

peccato che invece fosse ricoverato in ospedale dalla domenica

dai su... direi che le notizie di sti' clown di sky (idem la gazzetta che soteneva la stessa cosa) possiamo anche evitare di postarle.


----------



## Louis Gara (12 Giugno 2016)

patriots88 ha scritto:


> sky è quella seconda la quale lunedi' c'era stato il pranzo in famiglia in cui berlusconi palesava tutte le sue perplessità sulla cessione.
> 
> peccato che invece fosse ricoverato in ospedale dalla domenica
> 
> dai su... direi che le notizie di sti' clown di sky (idem la gazzetta che soteneva la stessa cosa) possiamo anche evitare di postarle.



Noi abbiamo nella sezione regolamento un topic con le fonti che postiamo. Se le notizie non sono di tuo gradimento mi dispiace.


----------



## patriots88 (12 Giugno 2016)

D'accordo. 

Ma è evidente che le uniche news attendibili (per quanto possano esserlo riguardo a una trattativa cosi' delicata) su questa trattativa sono quelle di campopiano (perchè ha agganci all'interno)

gli altri sparano nel mucchio o se le inventano di sana pianta.


----------



## patriots88 (12 Giugno 2016)

comunque se si muove Galatioto è perchè la cosa è su binari definiti, ben delineati e si devono limare gli ultimi dettagli.


----------



## mabadi (12 Giugno 2016)

io ho solo il timore che i cinesi (tranne per una partecipazione di Jack Ma) non siano quelli che ci hanno detto.
Peraltro Campopiano era sicuro solo della partecipazione di evergrande, ma non si sa in che percentuale.
E se fossero sei sfigati o gente che vuole solo riciclare o speculare?
L'idea che il Governo Cinese avesse unito 7 tra le più grandi azienda cinesi era stupenda, ma se non fosse così?
Mi viene l'ansia.....


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (12 Giugno 2016)

mabadi ha scritto:


> io ho solo il timore che i cinesi (tranne per una partecipazione di Jack Ma) non siano quelli che ci hanno detto.
> Peraltro Campopiano era sicuro solo della partecipazione di evergrande, ma non si sa in che percentuale.
> E se fossero sei sfigati o gente che vuole solo riciclare o speculare?
> L'idea che il Governo Cinese avesse unito 7 tra le più grandi azienda cinesi era stupenda, ma se non fosse così?
> Mi viene l'ansia.....


300 milioni l'anno per merchandising e mercato....1,5 miliardi di euro nel fondo creato....e ancora a dire ste robe???....dai ragazzi su...o si segue Campopiano o non lo si segue...non è che si può riportare solo quello che fa comodo...senza offesa ovviamente...


----------



## mabadi (12 Giugno 2016)

Non è una cifra folle se metti insieme 7 società.
Se li mettesse una sola allora necessariamente sarebbe una società importante, ma visto che l'impegno finanziario lo dividono in 7 viene qualche dubbio.
Sono circa 200.000.000 a testa in 4 anni, sono somme decisamente basse.


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (12 Giugno 2016)

mabadi ha scritto:


> Non è una cifra folle se metti insieme 7 società.
> Se li mettesse una sola allora necessariamente sarebbe una società importante, ma visto che l'impegno finanziario lo dividono in 7 viene qualche dubbio.
> Sono circa 200.000.000 a testa in 4 anni, sono somme decisamente basse.


ma anche se fossero solo 1/2 colossi e 5 aziende diciamo "normali" dove sta il problema??...l'importante è che investano con costanza ogni anno...poi con quali percentuali ognuno di loro entrerà e finanzierà la squadra se la vedranno loro...ad esempio magari alcuni possono fare anche solo da sponsor come si parlava giorni fa....


----------



## mabadi (12 Giugno 2016)

speriamo chi vivrà vedrà..........


----------



## Clarenzio (12 Giugno 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sky Berlusconi è poco convinto sul cedere il club, per questo Galatioto è in arrivo in Italia*




Galatioto cercherà di esorcizzare i timori del Berlusca


----------



## Sotiris (12 Giugno 2016)

*Gazzetta dello Sport (Alessandra Gozzini): Galatioto arriverà a Milano oggi. Confermato il vertice di domani con Fininvest, nelle persone dell'a.d. Pasquale Cannatelli, del d.g. Danilo Pellegrino e del direttore Business Development Alessandro Franzosi. Presente anche Gancikoff. Verranno concordati gli ultimi dettagli del dossier da sottoporre all'attenzione di Berlusconi. Le perplessità di Berlusconi sono due: a) gli investimenti (i cinesi avrebbero garantito per il calcio mercato 300 milioni per tre anni); b) la volontà di privarsi dell'amatissimo club.
In ogni caso, precisa la giornalista, non sarà il ritardo di due settimane a cambiare le carte in tavola, i cinesi non hanno avuto problemi ad accettare la proroga.*

*Corriere dello Sport (Pietro Guadagno): Galatioto sarebbe già sbarcato in Italia con un suo collaboratore. La proroga dai cinesi è stata accettata ma parimenti non vogliono mollare la presa. Confermato l'appuntamento di domani con Cannatelli, Pellegrino e Franzosi, manager di Fininvest. Galatioto ha deciso di entrare in gioco in prima persona per risolvere problematiche sorte su alcune clausole del complesso contratto di vendita. Oltre a queste clausole la questione più importante per Berlusconi sarebbe sempre quella legata all'impegno di investire per il rafforzamento sulla squadra, nonostante la cordata cinese abbia già dimostrato di poter mettere sul piatto 1,5 miliardi di euro tra acquisto del club, progetto stadio, calciomercato e sviluppo commerciale. Galatioto vorrebbe rassicurare ulteriormente e per questo avrebbe deciso di intervenire direttamente.
Il dossier così predisposto verrà, poi, sottoposto al vaglio di Berlusconi, dopo l'intervento chirurgico. Sottolinea Guadagno che i giochi sono assolutamente aperti e tutto può ancora succedere, sia in senso favorevole che sfavorevole, in ottica cessione del club.
Ultimo elemento da considerare: i figli di Berlusconi accetterebbero, anche per la salute del padre, che egli lasciasse la politica e decidesse di occuparsi solo di Milan.*

*Il Giornale: confermato incontro di domani tra advisor della cordata cinese (Galatioto, Gancikoff) ed i manager Fininvest (Cannatelli, Pellegrino, Franzosi) per mettere a punto tutti i dettagli del contratto di vendita finale. Ferma restando la proroga al 30 giugno e che la firma difficilmente arriverà prima di fine mese, il quotidiano ribadisce che l'incontro ha il solo scopo di dare un'accelerata alla trattativa per la stesura del contratto di compravendita finale.*


----------



## MaschioAlfa (12 Giugno 2016)

Lasciare la politica e occuparsi del Milan...

Infatti... Quando mai si è occupato del Milan da cinque anni a questa parte???


----------



## robs91 (12 Giugno 2016)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> *Gazzetta dello Sport (Alessandra Gozzini): Galatioto arriverà a Milano oggi. Confermato il vertice di domani con Fininvest, nelle persone dell'a.d. Pasquale Cannatelli, del d.g. Danilo Pellegrino e del direttore Business Development Alessandro Franzosi. Presente anche Gancikoff. Verranno concordati gli ultimi dettagli del dossier da sottoporre all'attenzione di Berlusconi. Le perplessità di Berlusconi sono due: a) gli investimenti (i cinesi avrebbero garantito per il calcio mercato 300 milioni per tre anni); b) la volontà di privarsi dell'amatissimo club.
> In ogni caso, precisa la giornalista, non sarà il ritardo di due settimane a cambiare le carte in tavola, i cinesi non hanno avuto problemi ad accettare la proroga.*
> 
> *Corriere dello Sport (Pietro Guadagno): Galatioto sarebbe già sbarcato in Italia con un suo collaboratore. La proroga dai cinesi è stata accettata ma parimenti non vogliono mollare la presa. Confermato l'appuntamento di domani con Cannatelli, Pellegrino e Franzosi, manager di Fininvest. Galatioto ha deciso di entrare in gioco in prima persona per risolvere problematiche sorte su alcune clausole del complesso contratto di vendita. Oltre a queste clausole la questione più importante per Berlusconi sarebbe sempre quella legata all'impegno di investire per il rafforzamento sulla squadra, nonostante la cordata cinese abbia già dimostrato di poter mettere sul piatto 1,5 miliardi di euro tra acquisto del club, progetto stadio, calciomercato e sviluppo commerciale. Galatioto vorrebbe rassicurare ulteriormente e per questo avrebbe deciso di intervenire direttamente.
> ...



I dubbi, i figli,l'amatissimo Milan (si vede)....Basta!Vendi e sparisci.


----------



## Crox93 (12 Giugno 2016)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> *Gazzetta dello Sport (Alessandra Gozzini): Galatioto arriverà a Milano oggi. Confermato il vertice di domani con Fininvest, nelle persone dell'a.d. Pasquale Cannatelli, del d.g. Danilo Pellegrino e del direttore Business Development Alessandro Franzosi. Presente anche Gancikoff. Verranno concordati gli ultimi dettagli del dossier da sottoporre all'attenzione di Berlusconi. Le perplessità di Berlusconi sono due: a) gli investimenti (i cinesi avrebbero garantito per il calcio mercato 300 milioni per tre anni); b) la volontà di privarsi dell'amatissimo club.
> In ogni caso, precisa la giornalista, non sarà il ritardo di due settimane a cambiare le carte in tavola, i cinesi non hanno avuto problemi ad accettare la proroga.*
> 
> *Corriere dello Sport (Pietro Guadagno): Galatioto sarebbe già sbarcato in Italia con un suo collaboratore. La proroga dai cinesi è stata accettata ma parimenti non vogliono mollare la presa. Confermato l'appuntamento di domani con Cannatelli, Pellegrino e Franzosi, manager di Fininvest. Galatioto ha deciso di entrare in gioco in prima persona per risolvere problematiche sorte su alcune clausole del complesso contratto di vendita. Oltre a queste clausole la questione più importante per Berlusconi sarebbe sempre quella legata all'impegno di investire per il rafforzamento sulla squadra, nonostante la cordata cinese abbia già dimostrato di poter mettere sul piatto 1,5 miliardi di euro tra acquisto del club, progetto stadio, calciomercato e sviluppo commerciale. Galatioto vorrebbe rassicurare ulteriormente e per questo avrebbe deciso di intervenire direttamente.
> ...



Comunque è allucinante. Questi giornali, nel bene e nel male, riportano solo NON notizie.
Cioè scopiazzano un po Campopiano, ci mettono qualche sensazione et voila.


----------



## Doctore (12 Giugno 2016)

Uhhhhmmm per la sua salute dovrebbe occuparsi solo di milan...Vedere giocare la squadra in quel modo indegno con galliani che butta via i soldi...gli esplode cuore e fegato.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (12 Giugno 2016)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> ma anche se fossero solo 1/2 colossi e 5 aziende diciamo "normali" dove sta il problema??...l'importante è che investano con costanza ogni anno...poi con quali percentuali ognuno di loro entrerà e finanzierà la squadra se la vedranno loro...ad esempio magari alcuni possono fare anche solo da sponsor come si parlava giorni fa....



Non serve gente che pompi 200 milioni l'anno per 10 anni perché i cinesi se entrano lo fanno per business, mica perché tenevano al milan da quando erano bambini... A larte un investimento iniziale per rilanciare la squadra, la chiave sará rilanciare i ricavi e l'efficenza per autosostenersi, come fanno Real, Barca, Bayern, manU, ossia le vere grandi squadre.


----------



## el_gaucho (12 Giugno 2016)

Io non so se la cessione ci sara', se e' tutto un teatrino o cosa ci sia dietro.
Ma mi meraviglio come si possa dare credito a queste notizie propinate dalla stampa su chiara detatura della societa'/galliani.
Ma e' possibile credere che la cessione, se reale, possa saltare perche' Berlusconi chiede forti investimenti sul mercato? Lui che vuole fare il Milan giuovane e italiano? O ancora peggio, credere che tutto salti perche' non riesce a staccarsi dalla sua creatura, il suo giocattolo?
Quello che negli ultimi 10 anni e' andato a San siro 5 o 6 volte, che dei giocatori del Milan conosce solo Van Basten, che nel messaggio su Facebook apre il cuore a forza Italia e non menziona il Milan neanche di striscio?

Quello che avviene dietro le quinte non lo sappiamo e non lo sapremo mai, comunque vada.
A me fa paura piu' Quello che non sento, come il Gallo che , lui si, non si allontanerebbe mai dal Milan per fare I suoi intrallazzi, che passa le veline alla stampa prezzolata.

Con bee chiaramente era Un tentativo di riportare capitali dall'estero. Qui e' difficile capire cosa succeda.
O e' gia' tutto fatto da tempo, e queste notizie stanno preparando il terreno per un uscita strappacuore in grande stile del presidentissimo per il bene del suo amato Milan, o salta per motivi che non conosciamo e che non sapremo 

A Silvio Berlusconi del Milan frega meno di zero, e mi rifiuto di credere che persone con in minimo di raziocinio possano credere che se la trattativa per la cessione esiste, possa saltare per le bizze di in vecchio isterico per mancanza di investimenti dei nuovi compratori, o per il presunto amore per la sua "creatura"


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (12 Giugno 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sky Berlusconi è poco convinto sul cedere il club, per questo Galatioto è in arrivo in Italia*


_Ça va sans dire_.


----------



## TheZio (12 Giugno 2016)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> *Gazzetta dello Sport (Alessandra Gozzini): Galatioto arriverà a Milano oggi. Confermato il vertice di domani con Fininvest, nelle persone dell'a.d. Pasquale Cannatelli, del d.g. Danilo Pellegrino e del direttore Business Development Alessandro Franzosi. Presente anche Gancikoff. Verranno concordati gli ultimi dettagli del dossier da sottoporre all'attenzione di Berlusconi. Le perplessità di Berlusconi sono due: a) gli investimenti (i cinesi avrebbero garantito per il calcio mercato 300 milioni per tre anni); b) la volontà di privarsi dell'amatissimo club.
> In ogni caso, precisa la giornalista, non sarà il ritardo di due settimane a cambiare le carte in tavola, i cinesi non hanno avuto problemi ad accettare la proroga.*
> 
> *Corriere dello Sport (Pietro Guadagno): Galatioto sarebbe già sbarcato in Italia con un suo collaboratore. La proroga dai cinesi è stata accettata ma parimenti non vogliono mollare la presa. Confermato l'appuntamento di domani con Cannatelli, Pellegrino e Franzosi, manager di Fininvest. Galatioto ha deciso di entrare in gioco in prima persona per risolvere problematiche sorte su alcune clausole del complesso contratto di vendita. Oltre a queste clausole la questione più importante per Berlusconi sarebbe sempre quella legata all'impegno di investire per il rafforzamento sulla squadra, nonostante la cordata cinese abbia già dimostrato di poter mettere sul piatto 1,5 miliardi di euro tra acquisto del club, progetto stadio, calciomercato e sviluppo commerciale. Galatioto vorrebbe rassicurare ulteriormente e per questo avrebbe deciso di intervenire direttamente.
> ...



Ma ci rendiamo conto di cosa sta uscendo? Cioè questi metterebbero 1,5 mld a disposizione del Milan, e il nano "potrebbe" far saltare tutto?!
Ma se succede crede veramente di riuscire ad andare avanti? E con il barattolo broccolo?
Cioè qualcuno dovrebbe spiegarmi come Silvio pensi di averla vinta se non vende, perchè secondo me è tutto senza logica: cinesi stramiliardari, squadra piena di cessi italiani, un bilancio in continuo dissestamento, Galliani che continua con le machette, e lui crede che i tifosi portino "pazienza".. Ma dai su...


----------



## ucraino (12 Giugno 2016)

TheZio ha scritto:


> Ma ci rendiamo conto di cosa sta uscendo? Cioè questi metterebbero 1,5 mld a disposizione del Milan, e il nano "potrebbe" far saltare tutto?!
> Ma se succede crede veramente di riuscire ad andare avanti? E con il barattolo broccolo?
> Cioè qualcuno dovrebbe spiegarmi come Silvio pensi di averla vinta se non vende, perchè secondo me è tutto senza logica: cinesi stramiliardari, squadra piena di cessi italiani, un bilancio in continuo dissestamento, Galliani che continua con le machette, e lui crede che i tifosi portino "pazienza".. Ma dai su...



E la prima volta che scrivo sulla cessione perché non sono ferrato in materia. Ma secondo me hai pienamente ragione non c'è senso tra dire se vendo pretendo che ci siano grandi investimenti e se non li fate lo tengo io in un limbo di metà classifica senza spendere e anzi ripianare i buchi che crea galliani. Io credo che i giornali hanno capito che cavalcando la linea del disfattismo suscitano interesse e lo facciano apposta per vendere giornali. Credo che se salterà l affare non sarà per i paletti messi da Silvio Berlusconi ma perché non c'è stato mai niente di concreto e questa faccenda gli sia servita solo per fini elettorali perché di sicuro fininvest guarda i conti e anche Silvio Berlusconi deve sottostare e cercare di guadagnare con le sue società. Dal momento che il milan non gli porta più interessi in popolarità in pubblicità nel far vedere che grande condottiero sia venderà e incasserà i suoi profitti. Certo credo che lui sia tifoso e gli dispiacerebbe vendere il milan ma per gli uomini d affari e Silvio Berlusconi lo è non c'è sentimenti che tengano davanti a dei grossi guadagni invece di perdite. Se il milan verrà ceduto sarà già tutto fatto è questi teatrini servono solo per i suoi ultimi tornaconti altrimenti vuol dire che è stata una pantomima e che ancora a usato il milan per i suoi scopi e continuerà a farlo anche in futuro se sarà così dovremo abituarci a questi teatrini. Vi leggevo durante le dichiarazioni nella campagna elettorale e Silvio praticamente diceva quello che la gente voleva sentire . Diceva di vendere a chi voleva che vendeva e di non vendere e fare un milan italiano a chi è patriottico e non vede di buon occhio i stranieri che comprano società in Italia.


----------



## Andreas89 (12 Giugno 2016)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> *Gazzetta dello Sport (Alessandra Gozzini): Galatioto arriverà a Milano oggi. Confermato il vertice di domani con Fininvest, nelle persone dell'a.d. Pasquale Cannatelli, del d.g. Danilo Pellegrino e del direttore Business Development Alessandro Franzosi. Presente anche Gancikoff. Verranno concordati gli ultimi dettagli del dossier da sottoporre all'attenzione di Berlusconi. Le perplessità di Berlusconi sono due: a) gli investimenti (i cinesi avrebbero garantito per il calcio mercato 300 milioni per tre anni); b) la volontà di privarsi dell'amatissimo club.
> In ogni caso, precisa la giornalista, non sarà il ritardo di due settimane a cambiare le carte in tavola, i cinesi non hanno avuto problemi ad accettare la proroga.*
> 
> *Corriere dello Sport (Pietro Guadagno): Galatioto sarebbe già sbarcato in Italia con un suo collaboratore. La proroga dai cinesi è stata accettata ma parimenti non vogliono mollare la presa. Confermato l'appuntamento di domani con Cannatelli, Pellegrino e Franzosi, manager di Fininvest. Galatioto ha deciso di entrare in gioco in prima persona per risolvere problematiche sorte su alcune clausole del complesso contratto di vendita. Oltre a queste clausole la questione più importante per Berlusconi sarebbe sempre quella legata all'impegno di investire per il rafforzamento sulla squadra, nonostante la cordata cinese abbia già dimostrato di poter mettere sul piatto 1,5 miliardi di euro tra acquisto del club, progetto stadio, calciomercato e sviluppo commerciale. Galatioto vorrebbe rassicurare ulteriormente e per questo avrebbe deciso di intervenire direttamente.
> ...



Come si possono avere dubbi su soggetti che mettono in ballo cifre del genere? Quindi o Berlu è davvero impazzito e vuole andare fino in fondo e valutare ogni piccola cosa oppure sti cinesi sono finiti cinesi. A buon intenditore poche parole....


----------



## Clarenzio (12 Giugno 2016)

Crox93 ha scritto:


> Comunque è allucinante. Questi giornali, nel bene e nel male, riportano solo NON notizie.
> Cioè scopiazzano un po Campopiano, ci mettono qualche sensazione et voila.



No, scopiazzano l'Ansa e ci ricamano sù


----------



## Andrea1985 (12 Giugno 2016)

L assioma Milan-politica e' inscindibile... Quindi il fatto che la famiglia voglia che lasci la politica ma tenga il Milan e' una boiata colossale.. La famiglia vuole per la sua salute che lasci la scena pubblica e la cessione del Milan (che tra L altro porterà soldi pesanti a fininvest, quindi ai figli) va in questa direzione! Ma poi ha senso tenere un Milan ridotto così e rimetterci soldi a palate?!? Quindi a mio giudizio o la cessione e già avvenuta e si lavora sulle modalità e clausole oppure e' una pantomima stile mr bee.. Ma tendo ad escluderlo perché uno del livello dì galatioto nn si sarebbe prestato col curriculum che ha a simili figure

[MENTION=2434]Andrea1985[/MENTION] No alle parole censurate!


----------



## Fedeshi (12 Giugno 2016)

Andrea1985 ha scritto:


> L assioma Milan-politica e' inscindibile... Quindi il fatto che la famiglia voglia che lasci la politica ma tenga il Milan e' una ******* colossale.. La famiglia vuole per la sua salute che lasci la scena pubblica e la cessione del Milan (che tra L altro porterà soldi pesanti a fininvest, quindi ai figli) va in questa direzione! Ma poi ha senso tenere un Milan ridotto così e rimetterci soldi a palate?!? Quindi a mio giudizio o la cessione e già avvenuta e si lavora sulle modalità e clausole oppure e' una pantomima stile mr bee.. Ma tendo ad escluderlo perché uno del livello dì galatioto nn si sarebbe prestato col curriculum che ha a simili figure



La famiglia é la prima che vorrebbe sbarazzarsi del Milan (Marina in primis) perché dilapida la loro eredità,altro che vogliono che lo tenga.


----------



## naliM77 (12 Giugno 2016)

I paletti sono i soliti: Presidenza Onoraria e investimenti.

Lui non vuole gli investimenti per lasciare un buon ricordo. Lui vuole gli investimenti ed essere Presidente onorario, perchè tra 20 anni, la storia del calcio dirà che il Presidente del Milan della seconda stella, Il Presidente delle 10 finali di Coppa Campioni/Champion in 35 anni, il Presidente che inaugurerà lo Huawei Stadium, il Presidente di tutto questo, sia Silvio Berlusconi.

Ecco il solo motivo per cui lui vuole che i cinesi garantiscano i soldi, vuole essere il Presidente più vincente nei secoli dei secoli, vuole diventare immortale (e l'immortalità la si guadagna solo grazie alla fama ed alle vittorie). Lui vuole solo questo ed ai cinesi va più che bene. Il resto sono solo chiacchere basate sulle sue battute e barzellette dette e raccontate ormai 10 giorni fa.

Di nuovo non c'è nulla, di nuovo c'è solo Galatioto che arriva per predisporre gli ultimi documenti e apporre le firme che probabilmente verranno ufficializzate non appena Berlusconi uscirà dalla convalescenza post-operatoria, si spera il prima possibile. Dato che dovrà stare in osservazione 5/7 giorni, salvo complicazioni, la data per l'ufficializzazione delle firme sarà tra il 20 ed il 26 giugno. Oltre non credo si andra per motivi pratici. Anche perchè dopo un'operazione al cuore e vista l'età, non credo che Berlusconi prima di metà luglio possa uscire dall'ospedale.


----------



## Aragorn (12 Giugno 2016)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> * i figli di Berlusconi accetterebbero, anche per la salute del padre, che egli lasciasse la politica e decidesse di occuparsi solo di Milan.*



La salute del padre, ma alla salute dei tifosi non ci pensano ?


----------



## ucraino (12 Giugno 2016)

Andrea1985 ha scritto:


> L assioma Milan-politica e' inscindibile... Quindi il fatto che la famiglia voglia che lasci la politica ma tenga il Milan e' una ******* colossale.. La famiglia vuole per la sua salute che lasci la scena pubblica e la cessione del Milan (che tra L altro porterà soldi pesanti a fininvest, quindi ai figli) va in questa direzione! Ma poi ha senso tenere un Milan ridotto così e rimetterci soldi a palate?!? Quindi a mio giudizio o la cessione e già avvenuta e si lavora sulle modalità e clausole oppure e' una pantomima stile mr bee.. Ma tendo ad escluderlo perché uno del livello dì galatioto nn si sarebbe prestato col curriculum che ha a simili figure



Come la penso io se c'è la trattativa sicuro che andrà a buon fine altrimenti era una sceneggiatura per i soliti tornaconti


----------



## admin (12 Giugno 2016)

*Campopiano: Galatioto arriva a Milano per un motivo ben preciso: per limare un contratto molto complesso e pieno di clausole voluto da Fininvest. In questi giorni si penserà solo alla bozza di contratto. Galatioto non viene per chiudere ma viene per far sì che si possa chiudere.*


----------



## er piscio de gatto (12 Giugno 2016)

Aggiornamento di poco fa di Campopiano. Fatti.
[MENTION=36]er piscio de gatto[/MENTION] no copia incolla, nemmeno da Twitter.


----------



## admin (12 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Campopiano: Galatioto arriva a Milano per un motivo ben preciso: per limare un contratto molto complesso e pieno di clausole vuole da Fininvest.*



Boh. In tutta sincerità io non ho mai visto nessuno vendere qualcosa e pretendere di dettare l'agenda all'ACQUIRENTE.

E' tutto molto strano.


----------



## MaggieCloun (12 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Campopiano: Galatioto arriva a Milano per un motivo ben preciso: per limare un contratto molto complesso e pieno di clausole vuole da Fininvest.*



*Ha aggiunto anche :Che da quanto risulta a lui ovviamente e che in questi giorni si penserà SOLO alla bozza del contratto.*


----------



## Trumpusconi (12 Giugno 2016)

Direi ottimo!
[MENTION=2604]Trumpusconi[/MENTION] DEVI quotare le news


----------



## admin (12 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Campopiano: Galatioto arriva a Milano per un motivo ben preciso: per limare un contratto molto complesso e pieno di clausole vuole da Fininvest. In questi giorni si penserà solo alla bozza di contratto.*




.


----------



## Dumbaghi (12 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Campopiano: Galatioto arriva a Milano per un motivo ben preciso: per limare un contratto molto complesso e pieno di clausole vuole da Fininvest. In questi giorni si penserà solo alla bozza di contratto.*



Ah non viene a tesserare Giampaolo?


----------



## goleador 70 (12 Giugno 2016)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Ah non viene a tesserare Giampaolo?



Io invece pensavo per convincere Berlusconi all'ospedale..


----------



## Crox93 (12 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Campopiano: Galatioto arriva a Milano per un motivo ben preciso: per limare un contratto molto complesso e pieno di clausole vuole da Fininvest. In questi giorni si penserà solo alla bozza di contratto.*



Sarebbe un buon passo la stesura della bozza, certo però solo la bozza... vuol dire che almeno fino a fine mese si arriva secondo me.


----------



## Casnop (12 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Campopiano: Galatioto arriva a Milano per un motivo ben preciso: per limare un contratto molto complesso e pieno di clausole vuole da Fininvest. In questi giorni si penserà solo alla bozza di contratto.*


Galatioto negozia un contratto che verrà concluso. Le condizioni che detta Fininvest sono ovviamente quelle che pone il suo azionista di maggioranza. Soddisfatte quelle attraverso la negoziazione, firme. Le chiacchiere agli altri, per chi ci tiene, si capisce.


----------



## admin (12 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Campopiano: Galatioto arriva a Milano per un motivo ben preciso: per limare un contratto molto complesso e pieno di clausole voluto da Fininvest. In questi giorni si penserà solo alla bozza di contratto. Galatioto non viene per chiudere ma viene per far sì che si possa chiudere.*




Aggiornato


----------



## DannySa (12 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Campopiano: Galatioto arriva a Milano per un motivo ben preciso: per limare un contratto molto complesso e pieno di clausole vuole da Fininvest. In questi giorni si penserà solo alla bozza di contratto. Galatioto non viene per chiudere ma viene per far sì che si possa chiudere.*



Che parto, finirà prima o poi.


----------



## wfiesso (12 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Campopiano: Galatioto arriva a Milano per un motivo ben preciso: per limare un contratto molto complesso e pieno di clausole vuole da Fininvest. In questi giorni si penserà solo alla bozza di contratto. Galatioto non viene per chiudere ma viene per far sì che si possa chiudere.*



ottimo, ci siamo quasi

pensavo venisse a far firmare a Giampaolo e a dare i milioni in mano a Galliani


----------



## Gekyn (12 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Campopiano: Galatioto arriva a Milano per un motivo ben preciso: per limare un contratto molto complesso e pieno di clausole voluto da Fininvest. In questi giorni si penserà solo alla bozza di contratto. Galatioto non viene per chiudere ma viene per far sì che si possa chiudere.*



Secondo me firmeranno in segreto per poi ufficializzare il tutto quando Silvio si sarà ripreso.


----------



## The P (12 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Campopiano: Galatioto arriva a Milano per un motivo ben preciso: per limare un contratto molto complesso e pieno di clausole voluto da Fininvest. In questi giorni si penserà solo alla bozza di contratto. Galatioto non viene per chiudere ma viene per far sì che si possa chiudere.*



Francamente non capisco tutte ste "clausule" di Fininvest.

Ma voi davvero credete che Berlusconi vuole tutte quelle garanzie di investimenti senza essere protagonista? Boh...


----------



## Sheva my Hero (12 Giugno 2016)

Sinceramente la vedo malissimo...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (12 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Campopiano: Galatioto arriva a Milano per un motivo ben preciso: per limare un contratto molto complesso e pieno di clausole voluto da Fininvest. In questi giorni si penserà solo alla bozza di contratto. Galatioto non viene per chiudere ma viene per far sì che si possa chiudere.*



Sinceramente non trovo questa notizia così entusiasmante.
Leggo ancora di bozze, clausole, contratti complessi, "non viene per chiudere"... mah, attendiamo e monitoriamo.


----------



## 666psycho (12 Giugno 2016)

una presa per il culo senza fine...


----------



## admin (12 Giugno 2016)

Mi ricorda un pò gli arrivi di Mr Bee (mai per chiudere).

Speriamo che l'esito sia diverso.

E speriamo che non si presenti col van nero.


----------



## Aragorn (12 Giugno 2016)

The P ha scritto:


> Francamente non capisco tutte ste "clausule" di Fininvest.
> 
> Ma voi davvero credete che Berlusconi vuole tutte quelle garanzie di investimenti senza essere protagonista? Boh...



Le garanzie di investimenti sono pura campagna elettorale, chissà quali porcate vorrà realmente inserire. Gli interlocutori (se esistono) devono avere una pazienza davvero ammirevole, lo stesso Galatioto probabilmente si era illuso di poter trattare con persone sane di mente.


----------



## admin (12 Giugno 2016)

*Carlo Festa: quello di domani sarà un incontro molto importante ma non decisivo, visto che serve la firma finale del presidente Berlusconi ora in ospedale. Se tutto andrà per il verso giusto, la chiusura arriverà a fine giugno.*


----------



## goleador 70 (12 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Carlo Festa: quello di domani sarà un incontro molto importante ma non decisivo, visto che serve la firma finale del presidente Berlusconi ora in ospedale. Se tutto andrà per l verso giusto, la chiusura arriverà a fine giugno.*



Mah..
Festa che non sa che firma Cannatelli e non Berlusconi mi scade un po'


----------



## admin (12 Giugno 2016)

goleador 70 ha scritto:


> Mah..
> Festa che non sa che firma Cannatelli e non Berlusconi mi scade un po'



Dai. Ancora con sto Cannatelli?

Non è che se muore Cannatelli salta tutto, è? Fininvest è Silvio Berlusconi. Non è nè Marina, nè Piersivlio nè, tantomeno, Cannatelli.


----------



## ildemone85 (12 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Carlo Festa: quello di domani sarà un incontro molto importante ma non decisivo, visto che serve la firma finale del presidente Berlusconi ora in ospedale. Se tutto andrà per il verso giusto, la chiusura arriverà a fine giugno.*



come sempre si crea l'hype e poi si scopre che è l'ennesimo vertice del nulla, non seguo più, sono out da sta storia.


----------



## corvorossonero (12 Giugno 2016)

goleador 70 ha scritto:


> Mah..
> Festa che non sa che firma Cannatelli e non Berlusconi mi scade un po'



None, serve la firma dell'azionista di maggioranza per i CDA straordinari! Ergo o Berlusconi o qualcuno che lui stesso delega.


----------



## Louis Gara (12 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Dai. Ancora con sto Cannatelli?
> 
> Non è che se muore Cannatelli salta tutto, è? Fininvest è Silvio Berlusconi. Non è nè Marina, nè Piersivlio nè, tantomeno, Cannatelli.



Cannatelli al massimo fa da scendiletto all'ospedale a Berlusconi


----------



## Louis Gara (12 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Carlo Festa: quello di domani sarà un incontro molto importante ma non decisivo, visto che serve la firma finale del presidente Berlusconi ora in ospedale. Se tutto andrà per il verso giusto, la chiusura arriverà a fine giugno.*



.


----------



## martinmilan (12 Giugno 2016)

Ancora non capisco perchè Galatioto o chi per lui abbia annunciato la sua venuta a Milano ad Ansa & co. se non fanno nulla...


----------



## admin (12 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Campopiano: Galatioto arriva a Milano per un motivo ben preciso: per limare un contratto molto complesso e pieno di clausole voluto da Fininvest. In questi giorni si penserà solo alla bozza di contratto. Galatioto non viene per chiudere ma viene per far sì che si possa chiudere.*





Admin ha scritto:


> *Carlo Festa: quello di domani sarà un incontro molto importante ma non decisivo, visto che serve la firma finale del presidente Berlusconi ora in ospedale. Se tutto andrà per il verso giusto, la chiusura arriverà a fine giugno.*




.


----------



## sballotello (12 Giugno 2016)

dai dai


----------



## Andreas89 (12 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Campopiano: Galatioto arriva a Milano per un motivo ben preciso: per limare un contratto molto complesso e pieno di clausole voluto da Fininvest. In questi giorni si penserà solo alla bozza di contratto. Galatioto non viene per chiudere ma viene per far sì che si possa chiudere.*



Vediamo l'evolversi di sta cosa!


----------



## Hellscream (12 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Carlo Festa: quello di domani sarà un incontro molto importante ma non decisivo, visto che serve la firma finale del presidente Berlusconi ora in ospedale. Se tutto andrà per il verso giusto, la chiusura arriverà a fine giugno.*



Immaginatevi se alla fine domani l'unica notizia sarà: "L'incontro di oggi è stato molto importante, abbiamo prolungato l'esclusiva fino al 30 giugno"


----------



## Super_Lollo (12 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Dai. Ancora con sto Cannatelli?
> 
> Non è che se muore Cannatelli salta tutto, è? Fininvest è Silvio Berlusconi. Non è nè Marina, nè Piersivlio nè, tantomeno, Cannatelli.


Si concordo però legalmente la firma firma del nano vale 0 quella di Cannatelli vale tutto


----------



## robs91 (12 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Carlo Festa: quello di domani sarà un incontro molto importante ma non decisivo, visto che serve la firma finale del presidente Berlusconi ora in ospedale. Se tutto andrà per il verso giusto, la chiusura arriverà a fine giugno.*



Non si arriva mai a mettere un punto.Sempre incertezza,sempre dubbi e sempre aggrappati alle decisioni di un delinquente che cambia idea ogni minuto e che sarebbe capacissimo di far saltare ancora una volta tutto.


----------



## martinmilan (12 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Campopiano: Galatioto arriva a Milano per un motivo ben preciso: per limare un contratto molto complesso e pieno di clausole voluto da Fininvest. In questi giorni si penserà solo alla bozza di contratto. Galatioto non viene per chiudere ma viene per far sì che si possa chiudere.*



Toglietemi un dubbio:ma L'ANSA non riporta notizie da fonti dirette?Non è l'organo di diffusione nazionale di notizie usato da chi vuole far sapere qualcosa?Se fosse così perchè Galatioto ha annunciato il suo arrivo?


----------



## Sheva my Hero (12 Giugno 2016)

Ma la domanda importante è un'altra, ma quando sbarca a Milano? O è già sceso?


----------



## goleador 70 (12 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Dai. Ancora con sto Cannatelli?
> 
> Non è che se muore Cannatelli salta tutto, è? Fininvest è Silvio Berlusconi. Non è nè Marina, nè Piersivlio nè, tantomeno, Cannatelli.



Il discorso non cambia
Berlusconi non firma nulla
Deve dare il suo assenso


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (12 Giugno 2016)

goleador 70 ha scritto:


> Il discorso non cambia
> Berlusconi non firma nulla
> Deve dare il suo assenso



Confermo. Marina e Cannatelli hanno potere di firma. Berlusconi non fa nemmeno parte del CDA Fininvest ed ha "solo" potere di influenza. Non a caso lo scorso anno con Bee, il comunicato diceva chiaramente _"Berlusconi ha approvato l'accordo firmato dall'AD Cannatelli"._

Festa (che ricordiamo ha fonti lato Fininvest) rimane una fonte attendibilissima ma stavolta si è lasciato andare. Probabilmente per far passare un messaggio diverso dalla realtà dei fatti, ossia di un Silvio decisivo che firma. Quindi serve la sua mano, ed a maggior ragione bisogna aspettare che si riprenda. Ma non è così.


----------



## mefisto94 (12 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Confermo. Marina e Cannatelli hanno potere di firma. Berlusconi non fa nemmeno parte del CDA Fininvest ed ha "solo" potere di influenza. Non a caso lo scorso anno con Bee, il comunicato diceva chiaramente _"Berlusconi ha approvato l'accordo firmato dall'AD Cannatelli"._
> 
> Festa (che ricordiamo ha fonti lato Fininvest) rimane una fonte attendibilissima ma stavolta si è lasciato andare. Probabilmente per far passare un messaggio diverso dalla realtà dei fatti, ossia di un Silvio decisivo che firma. Quindi serve la sua mano, ed a maggior ragione bisogna aspettare che si riprenda. Ma non è così.



La sostanza non cambia. Se lui è all'ospedale non firmano comunque (almeno secondo me).


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (12 Giugno 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> La sostanza non cambia. Se lui è all'ospedale non firmano comunque (almeno secondo me).



Concordo, era per precisare visto che molti si aspettano una firma di Berlusconi. 

Aggiungo che Fininvest si riunirà per approvare il bilancio tra il 27 e il 29 giugno, quindi potrebbero infilarci pure il preliminare del Milan.
Ma non è detto, se fanno prima possono convocare come al solito un'assemblea straordinaria.


----------



## DNA ROSSONERO (12 Giugno 2016)

Mi gioco le pal.. che una delle tante clausole richieste da Fininvest
sia quella di mantenere Galliani saldo nella sua posizione attuale..


----------



## martinmilan (12 Giugno 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> La sostanza non cambia. Se lui è all'ospedale non firmano comunque (almeno secondo me).



Secondo me invece firmano...dimenticate che non è il closing...


----------



## MrPeppez (12 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Carlo Festa: quello di domani sarà un incontro molto importante ma non decisivo, visto che serve la firma finale del presidente Berlusconi ora in ospedale. Se tutto andrà per il verso giusto, la chiusura arriverà a fine giugno.*



Non viene per chiudere
Non è decisivo
Inizio giugno
Metà giugno
Fine giugno
Metà luglio

C'è tempo dai...in fondo Giampaolo e Brocchi aspetterebbero tranquillamente questi esperti cinesi.

Si ma tu sei troppo pessimista cit.


----------



## MrPeppez (12 Giugno 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Ancora non capisco perchè Galatioto o chi per lui abbia annunciato la sua venuta a Milano ad Ansa & co. se non fanno nulla...





Hellscream ha scritto:


> Immaginatevi se alla fine domani l'unica notizia sarà: "L'incontro di oggi è stato molto importante, abbiamo prolungato l'esclusiva fino al 30 giugno"



Può essere che viene per altri affari.

Vabe è poco quotato che diranno "si va avanti" #chiladuralavince #nerosurosso


----------



## Casnop (12 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Dai. Ancora con sto Cannatelli?
> 
> Non è che se muore Cannatelli salta tutto, è? Fininvest è Silvio Berlusconi. Non è nè Marina, nè Piersivlio nè, tantomeno, Cannatelli.


Non c'è alcun dubbio che Silvio Berlusconi sia l'azionista di maggioranza di Fininvest e che impartisca direttive, ordini veri e propri, ai legali rappresentanti di Fininvest, ovvero, nella specie, all'AD Cannatelli. Silvio Berlusconi è certamente Fininvest. Lo è anche quando negozia con un consorzio cinese per vendere il Milan, si accorda con esso il 10 maggio per la negoziazione finale del contratto previa accettazione della proposta del consorzio suddetto su quote da cedere, prezzo, modalità e tempi di pagamento di esso, e fa convocare i legali rappresentanti del consorzio cinese in Italia per la definitiva stesura del contratto preliminare da sottoscrivere. O pensiamo davvero che in questi frangenti Marina, Cannatelli, Pellegrino e Franzosi agiscano su mandato dello Spirito Santo? C'è poi da dubitare che Silvio Berlusconi, colto da raptus di follia o da comprensibili afflizioni da ciclo mestruale mensile, nonostante tutto decida di polverizzare in un attimo tutto il lavoro che LUI sta conducendo, ha condotto in questi mesi, da azionista di riferimento di Fininvest, ovvero, ed accettiamo l'assunto, da padre-padrone di Fininvest. Questa è una illazione bella e buona se non suffragata da idonee prove (sulla sanità mentale o sulla reale identità sessuale del soggetto de quo), vieppiù considerando che i fatti (aggiungendo tra essi le dichiarazioni, del tutto coerenti, se escludiamo la sbracata davanti ai quattro ultras di Ostia, dello stesso Silvio Berlusconi in questi mesi, dichiarazioni che, provenendo da uno dei protagonisti fondamentali della vicenda, sono certamente da annettere ai fatti) autorizzano piuttosto a presumere l'esatto contrario.


----------



## Coripra (12 Giugno 2016)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Non c'è alcun dubbio che Silvio Berlusconi sia l'azionista di maggioranza di Fininvest e che impartisca direttive, ordini veri e propri, ai legali rappresentanti di Fininvest, ovvero, nella specie, all'AD Cannatelli. Silvio Berlusconi è certamente Fininvest. Lo è anche quando negozia con un consorzio cinese per vendere il Milan, si accorda con esso il 10 maggio per la negoziazione finale del contratto previa accettazione della proposta del consorzio suddetto su quote da cedere, prezzo, modalità e tempi di pagamento di esso, e fa convocare i legali rappresentanti del consorzio cinese in Italia per la definitiva stesura del contratto preliminare da sottoscrivere. O pensiamo davvero che in questi frangenti Marina, Cannatelli, Pellegrino e Franzosi agiscano su mandato dello Spirito Santo? C'è poi da dubitare che Silvio Berlusconi, colto da raptus di follia o da comprensibili afflizioni da ciclo mestruale mensile, nonostante tutto decida di polverizzare in un attimo tutto il lavoro che LUI sta conducendo, ha condotto in questi mesi, da azionista di riferimento di Fininvest, ovvero, ed accettiamo l'assunto, da padre-padrone di Fininvest. Questa è una illazione bella e buona se non suffragata da idonee prove (sulla sanità mentale o sulla reale identità sessuale del soggetto de quo), vieppiù considerando che i fatti (aggiungendo tra essi le dichiarazioni, del tutto coerenti, se escludiamo la sbracata davanti ai quattro ultras di Ostia, dello stesso Silvio Berlusconi in questi mesi, dichiarazioni che, provenendo da uno dei protagonisti fondamentali della vicenda, sono certamente da annettere ai fatti) autorizzano piuttosto a presumere l'esatto contrario.



Domanda che mi frulla in testa: se ho capito bene Berlusconi è l'azionista di maggioranza di Finivest.
Scenario: martedì B. viene operato e succede quanto potrebbe succedere (RIP).
Si apre la successione di B.: gli eredi sono i vari figli che notoriamente non vanno molto d'accordo.
Successione testamentaria: esistenza di diversi testamenti. Impugnazione del più recente da parte di erede X.
Successione bloccata.
Potrebbe condizionare la cessione del Milan portandola "a data da destinarsi" causa contenzioso fra eredi?

Grazie!


----------



## Casnop (12 Giugno 2016)

Coripra ha scritto:


> Domanda che mi frulla in testa: se ho capito bene Berlusconi è l'azionista di maggioranza di Finivest.
> Scenario: martedì B. viene operato e succede quanto potrebbe succedere (RIP).
> Si apre la successione di B.: gli eredi sono i vari figli che notoriamente non vanno molto d'accordo.
> Successione testamentaria: esistenza di diversi testamenti. Impugnazione del più recente da parte di erede X.
> ...


Nel consiglio di amministrazione di Fininvest ci sono tutti gli eredi legittimi e testamentari di Silvio (problema successorio peraltro, da quanto si legge, già ampiamente definito dal patron), che stanno ovviamente ratificando passo dopo passo le scelte, tutte le scelte di Silvio, non solo sul Milan. Minima cautela pretesa da Berlusconi per evitare che liti ereditarie possano distruggere la flessibilità economica e finanziaria della holding.


----------

